# Surgeries will ruin your life



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello
I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.

I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.

Notice most of these had to be done twice. Some will need third. That’s the first thing. There’s nearly always a fuck up. Or a revision needed. Surgeries don’t really work like you think. There’s always some issue. 

Second, surgeons are full of shit. They’ll promise all and go along with it al and will fall short. Then no more help once done.

Third, Big one. There’s is no such thing as an ascension to Chad or slayer through surgery. Show me one. There’s none. Pipe dream. Sorry. You’ll get minor improvements at best with any surgery even radical. And I argue the trade off is not worth the effort at all.

So, a lot of young people here just posting for fun which is great. But anyone here like I was years ago thinking this will change your life and be some kind of sex god. FORGET IT! (Username 😜) won’t happen.

The wasted time all those years. Saving for surgeries makes you a hermit loser. Bad results and hiding after makes you a hermit loser. I am tragically too old now even if all went very well. Not worth it. I missed out.

And the trauma of all the surgeries. Probably 10-12+ Very long duration general anaesthesia. Body wrecked. Family worried all those years. Money. Brutal recoveries. Pain. Actual suffering. It’s rough. It has damaged me mentally no doubt.

the final result. I am not that much better looking or higher smv than the start. Also older now. Not worth it.
Obviously I won’t be sharing details and pics. But I have done all. Don’t want to be a meme on top of being a waste.

Anyway why share. Other account other day I am interested to hear what he thinks too. But it is not me trying to save the world. The reason I am sharing this is tragically. When you do these surgeries. When you research like crazy and know all kinds of terms and ideals etc. It doesn’t matter. When you have a problem. Outcome gone wrong etc. (Which IT WILL) then everyone will see you as the crazy deranged obsessed dysmorphic vain perfectionist idiot. And it will be seen as YOUR fault. Even when you do all right as a patient. Disaster. The shame of it all. The Shame of recovery is brutal, shame of looking “operated on” is brutal but nothing compares to when it goes wrong and all the objective reasoning in the world can’t communicate to people other than “you crazy vain fool” 

so at least here people get it. Understand the attempts to ascend and goals etc.

but my warning as someone who has been through most of it. Forget it. It’s not “over” Blackpill ldar. But the surgeries are not worth it at all. Will ruin your life. 
soft maxxes, being nt and social and accepting your looks match and rejections are better. Make small changes.
The reality is, even if you became Chad (which there is not one case of happening btw) even then, you’re still a fraud. Have to deal with that personally and with any future partner. And your genes will still be there for your kids.
Can’t fool nature.

hope you enjoyed the read and all. That’s my advice. Good luck to all trolls etc I won’t interact.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 16, 2021)

proof of 12 surgeries, or this is cap. dudes trynna eliminate his competition lol


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

The Waluigu larping version of me.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Dec 16, 2021)

It’s fine if you know what you’re signing up for. But you’re right it’s a long road if you need multiple things…


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Dec 16, 2021)

Rush said:


> proof of 12 surgeries, or this is cap. dudes trynna eliminate his competition lol


I immediately thought he was doing that as well lmfao


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

Ya. I expected that reply. “High iq tactic to stop competition” 
I’m not going to be putting pics etc. I’ll be very careful about details even. 
Ask me any practical detail about surgeries and quiz me. Not Identity information tho. I’ve been through it. 
beyond the theories


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> It’s fine if you know what you’re signing up for. But you’re right it’s a long road if you need multiple things…


Ya and that’s the thing. People may think. Insert x implant here and Chad. Doesn’t work like that. All the parts of face harmonious. And soft tissue always reacts in its own way. Doesn’t translate most times. It will all take years of your life for disappointment is what I am saying


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Ya. I expected that reply. “High iq tactic to stop competition”
> I’m not going to be putting pics etc. I’ll be very careful about details even.
> Ask me any practical detail about surgeries and quiz me. Not Identity information tho. I’ve been through it.
> beyond the theories


You can at least post pics of like scans or surgery quotes like I did in my thread. No one can trace those.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

I will consider posting any proof stuff 

point being. Even if I was fake. Which I am not. Is what I am saying true or not. Surgeries will not make you Chad. You will be disappointed.
You have been through so much as well.
Was it worth it?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I will consider posting any proof stuff
> 
> point being. Even if I was fake. Which I am not. Is what I am saying true or not. Surgeries will not make you Chad. You will be disappointed.
> You have been through so much as well.
> Was it worth it?


They took me from 3.75 to what will likely end up 6.5/10 once I'm recovered from my latest surgery. Everyone has different experiences. General competency, iq, planning ability, will make a difference in any endeavor you pursue in life. Though I'm skeptical someone without positive versions of those aforementioned attributes would accumulate enough money to get this many surgeries.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Ya and that’s the thing. People may think. Insert x implant here and Chad. Doesn’t work like that. All the parts of face harmonious. And soft tissue always reacts in its own way. Doesn’t translate most times. It will all take years of your life for disappointment is what I am saying


Some people do get a lot of satisfaction from surgery… 

and a lot of people have said they would never have thought planning and getting surgery “could be so much fun.” 

but I think you point out something very important and that’s being a hermit waiting for something to happen and letting life pass you by.

life doesn’t start after you get your surgeries, after you graduate, or make a certain income. *Life is happening right now. In other words, be present. *If someone is putting the whole rest of their life on hold for surgery then that’s the wrong way to go about it.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> They took me from 3.75 to what will likely end up 6.5/10 once I'm recovered from my latest surgery. Everyone has different experiences. General competency, iq, planning ability, will make a difference in any endeavor you pursue in life. Though I'm skeptical someone without positive versions of those aforementioned attributes would accumulate enough money to get this many surgeries.


I wish you the best. I truly hope you do go to 6.5 etc. Which is still above average and we know that is not good enough a lot of times to be Chad and win women from looks.

I don’t think capabilities of patient planning etc matter. End of day surgeon has to do a practical action surgery and then recovery is it’s own thing (which you will also know from LL) 

ask me anything practical about surgeries and you’ll see.
I’m just giving me warning as someone who did it. What to expect. People please do as you like. There’s no surgery chads though.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 16, 2021)

some are legit bro my bimax and rhino cant make anything worse than it is already


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Some people do get a lot of satisfaction from surgery…
> 
> and a lot of people have said they would never have thought planning and getting surgery “could be so much fun.”
> 
> ...


My issue honestly. I feel my life hasn’t even started and I’m close to 23


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Some people do get a lot of satisfaction from surgery…
> 
> and a lot of people have said they would never have thought planning and getting surgery “could be so much fun.”
> 
> ...


Yes. There is a lot of avoiding activities trying to save money etc. Thinking not ready until surgery etc. And recovery and if problem. My last surgery facial implants. Looked “off”. I avoided people a lot over it. Took me 3 years to save money to have revision. And recovering now again. Alas. Doesn’t look fixed once again.
I have come to the conclusion of acceptance now. I have to just accept it.
I understand without pics it is hard to think what problem. My features are augmented. But I still have some “odd” unnatural parts like rounding or oversizing etc.


----------



## one job away (Dec 16, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> Some people do get a lot of satisfaction from surgery…
> 
> and a lot of people have said they would never have thought planning and getting surgery “could be so much fun.”
> 
> ...


Will you ne joining us on the temporary discord after this site Is gone?


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Yes. There is a lot of avoiding activities trying to save money etc. Thinking not ready until surgery etc. And recovery and if problem. My last surgery facial implants. Looked “off”. I avoided people a lot over it. Took me 3 years to save money to have revision. And recovering now again. Alas. Doesn’t look fixed once again.
> I have come to the conclusion of acceptance now. I have to just accept it.
> I understand without pics it is hard to think what problem. My features are augmented. But I still have some “odd” unnatural parts like rounding or oversizing etc.


How old?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I wish you the best. I truly hope you do go to 6.5 etc. Which is still above average and we know that is not good enough a lot of times to be Chad and win women from looks.
> 
> I don’t think capabilities of patient planning etc matter. End of day surgeon has to do a practical action surgery and then recovery is it’s own thing (which you will also know from LL)
> 
> ...


6.5/10 in psl land, i.e. top 10% face, nevermind height, and the MS I've accumulated. Chad-lite at least. It should be quite sufficient for dating success.

If you don't think capabilities of planning matter then you haven't learned much. Because what I've observed is doctors will do nearly exactly what you tell them to. Once in a while a doctor will suck (Taban), but you learn who those are and revise their shoddy work. And even the crappiest surgery I've had didn't decline my L at all.

I'm not sure what can be asked that can't be easily answered by someone who just browsed forums. Why did you get your Achilles lengthened only having done 6 cm lengthening? And how much did you do femurs?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

.👽. said:


> some are legit bro my bimax and rhino cant make anything worse than it is already


Have you gotten this yet? I’m sure it will fix failos etc and wish you well and easy recovery


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> How old?


Mid thirties now. Started surgeries earlier twenties


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

one job away said:


> My issue honestly. I feel my life hasn’t even started and I’m close to 23


Go out with your friends and have fun. Honestly. And chase women. Be rejected. Chase your looks match and be prepared to chase below match for one nighter.
If procedure happens for improvement great. But live


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 16, 2021)

Tom Cruise's existence refutes this whole thread


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> 6.5/10 in psl land, i.e. top 10% face, nevermind height, and the MS I've accumulated. Chad-lite at least. It should be quite sufficient for dating success.
> 
> If you don't think capabilities of planning matter then you haven't learned much. Because what I've observed is doctors will do nearly exactly what you tell them to. Once in a while a doctor will suck (Taban), but you learn who those are and revise their shoddy work. And even the crappiest surgery I've had didn't decline my L at all.
> 
> I'm not sure what can be asked that can't be easily answered by someone who just browsed forums. Why did you get your Achilles lengthened only having done 6 cm lengthening? And how much did you do femurs?


I don’t understand psl rating it’s too erratic. Let’s just say percentiles. In a random bar with young women. Are you higher smv than 80% of all guys there? That’s what it takes to start. Chad sex from looks alone would be top 1-2% percentile compared to others.

planning. The issue is. Can do all the planning. Things will happen in surgery unexpected. And recovery. And things we don’t know about. For example. Implant. Stretch soft tissue badly. Insertions. Attachments. All can cause trouble 

I have also had top Manhattan doctors down to third world doctors. No guarantee either. Planning is crucial. I agree. But there will be unforeseen issues come up too


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Tom Cruise's existence refutes this whole thread


His status you mean


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I don’t understand psl rating it’s too erratic. Let’s just say percentiles. In a random bar with young women. Are you higher smv than 80% of all guys there? That’s what it takes to start. Chad sex from looks alone would be top 1-2% percentile compared to others.
> 
> planning. The issue is. Can do all the planning. Things will happen in surgery unexpected. And recovery. And things we don’t know about. For example. Implant. Stretch soft tissue badly. Insertions. Attachments. All can cause trouble
> 
> I have also had top Manhattan doctors down to third world doctors. No guarantee either. Planning is crucial. I agree. But there will be unforeseen issues come up too


Clearly if I'm top 10% face and top 10% height, and top 1% MS then I'll be in the top 20% smv in any location.
You didn't answer my question about your LL. And you said you had two LL's for 6 cm total, with an Achilles lengthening. Which is as ignorant and nonsensical of an LL strategy as I've ever heard to the point I'm fairly certain you made it up.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 16, 2021)

salludon ascended 2.5 psl


----------



## Bvnny. (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> His status you mean


He literally went from subhuman to chad with just a jaw implant


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 16, 2021)

Finally a high IQ Michael Jackson pill to surgery copers


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 16, 2021)

I assume you started at a base of like 5-6/10 and already had success with women, so you just did surgeries to try and get to Chad without any real glaring failos. Assuming you were around normie, none of those surgeries would make a massive difference to your face unlike jaw implants, bimax, orbital augmentation, etc. 

6cm LL won't really do much imo. Height doesn't really matter past 5'9", and there's barely any noticeable difference between 5'9" and 5'11". There's also the risk of ruining your proportions which is the most important thing when it comes to getting women.

For someone like me or other users who were 3-4/10 outcasts before surgery, this advice is pointless. Life doesn't start until you reach a certain looks level.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Clearly if I'm top 10% face and top 10% height, and top 1% MS then I'll be in the top 20% smv in any location.
> You didn't answer my question about your LL. And you said you had two LL's for 6 cm total, with an Achilles lengthening. Which is as ignorant and nonsensical of an LL strategy as I've ever heard to the point I'm fairly certain you made it up.


Please refrain from this attack mode. You are who you are regardless of what o say. No need. 

my first cross lengthening I had issues with logistics and could not begin lengthening. So I had to heal up and start again with just tibia. External only. so 6 cm tibia lead to me needing Achilles lengthening.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 16, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> He literally went from subhuman to chad with just a jaw implant


He was htn before surgery.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Please refrain from this attack mode. You are who you are regardless of what o say. No need.
> 
> my first cross lengthening I had issues with logistics and could not begin lengthening. So I had to heal up and start again with just tibia. External only. so 6 cm tibia lead to me needing Achilles lengthening.


So you did "cross-lengthening" in some third-world country, got minimal gain, to the extent you needed Achilles lengthening for an amount most people don't even need a gastroc-soleus release for?
What's to say you didn't cheap out on all your facial surgeries and plan them equally as poorly?

This is why I am frustrated with this crap. There are plenty of smart capable ppl on this forum who could radically improve by choosing top doctors in 1st world countries and planning their surgeries correctly. And you're trying to use your poor experience filled with cutting corners, picking cheap options, and poor planning, to dissuade them from trying to improve. And you're too arrogant to even admit you made mistakes in your supposed journey.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I assume you started at a base of like 5-6/10 and already had success with women, so you just did surgeries to try and get to Chad without any real glaring failos. Assuming you were around normie, none of those surgeries would make a massive difference to your face unlike jaw implants, bimax, orbital augmentation, etc.
> 
> 6cm LL won't really do much imo. Height doesn't really matter past 5'9", and there's barely any noticeable difference between 5'9" and 5'11". There's also the risk of ruining your proportions which is the most important thing when it comes to getting women.
> 
> For someone like me or other users who were 3-4/10 outcasts before surgery, this advice is pointless. Life doesn't start until you reach a certain looks level.


Yes I was average in many ways. I have done extensive facial work though. Pretty much augmented all my face. With resulting issues. Although improvement to features. The problems of slight uncanny ruin it. 
agreed on the 6cm LL wouldn’t bother again.
If you are a tall 3-4 facially. Depending on exact facial issue. Could you get to tall normie with the minimum surgery if even. And then get looksmatch? Is that good enough. I’d settle for that


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

Aga


CosmicMaxxer said:


> So you did "cross-lengthening" in some third-world country, got minimal gain, to the extent you needed Achilles lengthening for an amount most people don't even need a gastroc-soleus release for?
> What's to say you didn't cheap out on all your facial surgeries and plan them equally as poorly?
> 
> This is why I am frustrated with this crap. There are plenty of smart capable ppl on this forum who could radically improve by choosing top doctors in 1st world countries and planning their surgeries correctly. And you're trying to use your poor experience filled with cutting corners, picking cheap options, and poor planning, to dissuade them from trying to improve. And you're too arrogant to even admit you made mistakes in your supposed journey.



I didn’t expect you to be so aggressive attacking for some reason. Yes I went to Russia. I can not afford $150k paley prices 

of course I made mistakes. Hence me sharing my disappointed experiences. But I think I know as much as anyone regarding theories and facial composition etc and abilities.
I don’t wish to have a tit for tat argument about “you are not smart enough” kind of thing. I planned very well. I know all the info expected. I would love to meet a patient as well research and informed as me. Doesn’t matter. There’ll be issues.
And most importantly. After all the effort. Is it worth it? I don’t think it is at all. The suffering. The disappointment.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Yes I was average in many ways. I have done extensive facial work though. Pretty much augmented all my face. With resulting issues. Although improvement to features. The problems of slight uncanny ruin it.
> agreed on the 6cm LL wouldn’t bother again.
> If you are a tall 3-4 facially. Depending on exact facial issue. Could you get to tall normie with the minimum surgery if even. And then get looksmatch? Is that good enough. I’d settle for that


I'm 6'7" and started with a 3-4/10 face and now around 4.75-5/10. Hasn't helped at all. You still miss out of the networking and social group development, especially if you started after college like I did. You really need to have an 80th percentile face at the least in order to turn your life around without friend groups since everything will have be done online, especially with COVID.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 16, 2021)

Did you have eye surgery
is your eye area good


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Finally a high IQ Michael Jackson pill to surgery copers


This is a very true point 

elites with all the money and connections look how many are botched and uncanny. What can peasants like us expect. Realistically. Granted there are some exceptional cases with elites


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Aga
> 
> 
> I didn’t expect you to be so aggressive attacking for some reason. Yes I went to Russia. I can not afford $150k paley prices
> ...


The suffering and disappointment for YOU. At the very least, you picked cheap doctors. You could have gone to Giotikas or Donghoon Lee for like 45k. I refuse to believe someone with such excellent knowledge would suffer so much disappointment. Facial surgeries are actually decently predictable if you know what you're doing and go to competent docs.

I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, but you don't even have the humility to admit you made mistakes or lacked sufficient foresight (already having admitted you did "cross-lengthening", the shoddiest thing you could do LL-wise), so I don't think your experience should be taken seriously by young competent up-and-coming looksmaxxers. And now you think you can give an authoritative stance on the usefulness of surgeries. Dunning-Kruger effect imo.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm 6'7" and started with a 3-4/10 face and now around 4.75-5/10. Hasn't helped at all. You still miss out of the networking and social group development, especially if you started after college like I did. You really need to have an 80th percentile face at the least in order to turn your life around without friend groups since everything will have be done online, especially with COVID.


I get ya. Especially if we expect to be Chad and have all the sex with minimal effort. But just to be a sociable guy with good friends and a decent dating/sex life. You could do that now. I could. Not Chad. And many rejections. But maybe we have to just accept that. That’s what I think


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> The suffering and disappointment for YOU. At the very least, you picked cheap doctors. You could have gone to Giotikas or Donghoon Lee for like 45k. I refuse to believe someone with such excellent knowledge would suffer so much disappointment. Facial surgeries are actually decently predictable if you know what you're doing and go to competent docs.
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, but you don't even have the humility to admit you made mistakes or lacked sufficient foresight (already having admitted you did "cross-lengthening", the shoddiest thing you could do LL-wise), so I don't think your experience should be taken seriously by young competent up-and-coming looksmaxxers. And now you think you can give an authoritative stance on the usefulness of surgeries. Dunning-Kruger effect imo.


You are too defensive and maybe triggered. I wish you well


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> The suffering and disappointment for YOU. At the very least, you picked cheap doctors. You could have gone to Giotikas or Donghoon Lee for like 45k. I refuse to believe someone with such excellent knowledge would suffer so much disappointment. Facial surgeries are actually decently predictable if you know what you're doing and go to competent docs.
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, but you don't even have the humility to admit you made mistakes or lacked sufficient foresight (already having admitted you did "cross-lengthening", the shoddiest thing you could do LL-wise), so I don't think your experience should be taken seriously by young competent up-and-coming looksmaxxers. And now you think you can give an authoritative stance on the usefulness of surgeries. Dunning-Kruger effect imo.


I’m giving my experience for what I think is a massive amount of surgeries. Not worth it at all.
I look forward to seeing all the chads after their surgeries. I can’t wait to be proved wrong. Best of luck to all


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> You are too defensive and maybe triggered. I wish you well


You did cross-lengthening and an Achilles release on 6 cm, your opinion is invalid my man.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> same buddy
> i did jaw implants, jaw surgery, genioplasty, infraorbital rim implants, almond eyes surgery, 2 LL's and have 0 changes in my life so far..
> its all about genetics


Not sure if serious. 
nit even if so. That would be so much on the body to do all that. If you had any complications. If it worked out well great.

I don’t think cost/benefit on these things is worth it


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Not sure if serious.
> nit even if so. That would be so much on the body to do all that. If you had any complications. If it worked out well great.
> 
> I don’t think cost/benefit on these things is worth it


I can tell by the lack of subtlety in your posts you are an average intelligence person. In which case ya, don't bother with surgery. It's a complicated ordeal that only bright people, or those humble enough to follow others' advice, should pursue.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 16, 2021)

Jus


StrangerDanger said:


> Did you have eye surgery
> is your eye area good


I had brow implants and infra orbital rim implants along with malar. 
this stretch caused hollowing space at the lateral canthus and looks odd.


----------



## uranio (Dec 16, 2021)

What people don’t understand here is that it’s all about your base. If u have big failos like narrow skull, narrow IPD, non existent orbitals, bad body structure or bad pheno there is no point on surgerymaxing trying to become chad . If you just need some jaw work and other minor procedures like a rhino or a hair transplant surgeries is the way to go.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

uranio said:


> What people don’t understand here is that it’s all about your base. If u have big failos like narrow skull, narrow IPD, non existent orbitals, bad body structure or bad pheno there is no point on surgerymaxing. If you just need some jaw work and other minor procedures like a rhino or a hair transplant surgeries is the way to go.


na I had all those failos and made them strong.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 16, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I will consider posting any proof stuff
> 
> point being. Even if I was fake. Which I am not. Is what I am saying true or not. Surgeries will not make you Chad. You will be disappointed.
> You have been through so much as well.
> Was it worth it?


You write like @eduardkoopman with marginally better English skills


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> na I had all those failos and made them strong.


he is coping hard obviously, but going from 5'7 to 6'1 not worth it
too long legs and short arms as a result, not aesthetic

you should have stopped at 5'10 bro


----------



## uranio (Dec 16, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> na I had all those failos and made them strong.


Yes I know, but you’re rich. Most people here can’t spend 500k on surgeries


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 16, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> he is coping hard obviously, but going from 5'7 to 6'1 not worth it
> too long legs and short arms as a result, not aesthetic
> 
> you should have stopped at 5'10 bro


You've seen my body? I look perfectly proportional. 95 cm sitting height with a large skull and broad shoulders due to implants. No one gives a rats ass about arm length. There's even a study showing arm length makes no difference to attractiveness up to 3 sd.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 16, 2021)

no pics no care
only tales


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> You've seen my body? I look perfectly proportional. 95 cm sitting height with a large skull and broad shoulders due to implants. No one gives a rats ass about arm length. There's even a study showing arm length makes no difference to attractiveness up to 3 sd.


havent seen your body unfortunately
can you pm me ?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> havent seen your body unfortunately
> can you pm me ?


still recovering from delt/skull implants, will pm when I'm not swollen


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> still recovering from delt/skull implants, will pm when I'm not swollen


but doubt you have good proportions man...
from 5'7 to 6'1
your legs must be too long for you body


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 17, 2021)

you motherfucker, show fucking pics or get banned. trying to delete your competetion fucking disgusting. i will get my bimax and infra-malar implants and ascend motherfucker, im not dumb enough to chose low iq doctors like you chose and i mkake sure i eat a healthy diet so i can reover well. we are not all braindead like you and do dumb mistakes @OldVirgin


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I will consider posting any proof stuff
> 
> point being. Even if I was fake. Which I am not. Is what I am saying true or not. Surgeries will not make you Chad. You will be disappointed.
> You have been through so much as well.
> Was it worth it?


Send me proof in PM, I will vouch for you when you send me. I won't leak your pictures. Can't say the same for other users, there's a lot of douchebags on here that would share it privately with others. I'm your best bet.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> you motherfucker, show fucking pics or get banned. trying to delete your competetion fucking disgusting. i will get my bimax and infra-malar implants and ascend motherfucker, im not dumb enough to chose low iq doctors like you chose and i mkake sure i eat a healthy diet so i can reover well. we are not all braindead like you and do dumb mistakes @OldVirgin


better chose doctors in russia for surgeries
good quality and relatively cheap than in overprice places like america


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 17, 2021)

fucking bitches everywhere making me mad


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 17, 2021)

you havent written anything that most people with a little observation ability havent found out a long time ago. You can never be GL unless you already are, for the simple reason that looks and beauty are more than feature xy and most of the craniofacial problem still cant be solved from the aesthetic point of view with todays technology.

people like cosmicmaxxerwhoever have a bias, which only keeps them from the rope, because when you spend a lot of money and especially TIME, it is clear that you will not admit that you will never be the mythical chad that people bow to.


----------



## Zenturio (Dec 17, 2021)

Dnrd no pics = shit thread


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...



Hi bro, i see the rationale behind it. It seems to be the case you are making is managing expectations.

You have to understand that not everyone is expecting to become chad nor is it possible, but to go from deformed/ugly to normie is a life changing experience.

Even when everything is done right Higher tier normie can be done.

What do you propose these deformed people do instead with their time? Slay? Approach girls. By virtue of being ugly/deformed the only thing they can do is rot and be societies spit buckets. *They are systemically ostracised from "living life" and are hyper aware of this.*

I dont think people should invest over a decade into this but a total span of 3 years is fair, a year or so researching and 2 years implementing the plan to completion.

Yes there is a risk things can go wrong but its an investment with risk margins. It's why this forum exists to mitigate these risks.


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


@StrangerDanger thots on this thread


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, i see the rationale behind it. It seems to be the case you are making is managing expectations.
> 
> You have to understand that not everyone is expecting to become chad nor is it possible, but to go from deformed/ugly to normie is a life changing experience.
> 
> ...


OP is a normie so he doesnt understand truecels and incels. if he would be a subhuman he would never type like this cause when you are a subhuman you have nothing to lose. he had something to lose since he was a normie from starting point. so i get that. he just wanted to be chad and get girls from looks alone, he didnt want to deal with that nt and socialising bullshit. he just wanted to mog cause i think he was a bit (maybe still is) insecure.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, i see the rationale behind it. It seems to be the case you are making is managing expectations.
> 
> You have to understand that not everyone is expecting to become chad nor is it possible, but to go from deformed/ugly to normie is a life changing experience.
> 
> ...


I agree exactly with your 3 year proposal there. That should be max. But a little life in that time too. Not hermit mode.

I can empathise with those who are genuinely ugly and are scorned. I was average. But I can imagine it is rough. I think 3 years still to figure things out and try improve. If genuinely ugly that base is not going to have a lot to work with. The structural base (bones like jaw, frame, height) won’t be able to support much difference.

I also have to wonder maybe to not be scorned for being ugly, but to go from slightly below average to average, or avg to slight above avg smv, there’s not a whole lot of difference in life quality. Esp after trade off of time and suffering to achieve it.

An element of acceptance has to be reached. Not special snowflake syndrome, not unrealistic mr hardcore looksmaxer 

it’s up to all of you. But from someone who spent all my prime 14 years or so and actually did the big surgeries multiple times. I can tell you. It wasn’t worth it at all. This is something I’m guessing people will have to go through to see for themselves.
No one could have talked me out of surgeries all this time. I would have thought they were bluepill fools. Now I think they were right all along, not for the reasons they said (looks don’t matter that much lies) but they were right about surgeries not being the answer. The result disappoint and you lose your life time trying to do them.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


Great sharing.

My general opinions.
1. Surgery works for ascending maybe, when you have one big flaw that it will fix. And after that fix, everything is pretty harmonious and proportionate. 
It won't work in general, if you need many operations, to get harmony.
2. Surgeons, to often lose sight of harmony and proportionality of face. To much focus on 1 individual feature.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

From reading replies I can see there is still a sort of patient blaming. 

where the doctors try to gaslight and say my genuine concerns and bad results are because of being too unrealistic/obsessed perfectionist. The replies here are doing their own sort of deflection: calling me stupid/you don’t know the correct informationhow dare you stop us”, special snowflake responses (not special/ugly like “us”). 

all fine. I didn’t expect a sort of deflection like that here. I’m saying now. With all your research and “perfect planning” and how you may think you truly understand it all. You will go for some surgeries and don’t be surprised if it is not what you thought. 

And genuinely, best of luck to you all when you do. 😉


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Great sharing.
> 
> My general opinions.
> 1. Surgery works for ascending maybe, when you have one big flaw that it will fix. And after that fix, everything is pretty harmonious and proportionate.
> ...



there are a few limited cases of someone becoming highly very attractive from some procedures or few procedures, that is, what we can see was done. 
tom cruise someone saying. I imagine he does huge amounts of cosmetic work. The jaw and teeth/smile was a nice improvement for him.


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

Surgery for practical improvement is very limited. The most improvable thing is bones such as jaw and zygos, eyes is a no go unless you have a good base and only need to fix the scleral show or shitty undereye. Rhino won't make you attractive but can help a little. Hair is legit but other than that you cant do much, you can't sculpt the face,however you want, it's all about the base. Ascending the face to the point you get the halo effect is very difficult. Honestly most people on this forum are better off building their smv at the gym.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

There’s just little things one has to personally experience to know. Can talk all day.

for examples:
- trying to save the money being a hermit. 
- hidden in hotels, the shame of going around like a freak while recovering. 
- if complication and look uncanny you will not be meeting your friends or possibly family for a long time 

- waking up from multi hour anaesthesia procedures. Absolute rotten feeling. 
- being in foreign countries alone trying to get things done and being totally dependent in vulnerable state. Have broken legs abroad with no speaking and see how that is

- the shame when someone notices your low density ht, when they ask “what’s wrong with your…”, see your scars and ask, or hollows if stretched skin etc etc 
Absolute gut wrenching 

I’m here now recovering once again. Knowing I still have problems and issues and uncanny problems. And money is gone. And no doctor to sort out issues left. And no matter what it will always be “my” fault. Surgeons and all do not take responsibility. You will have to experience that for yourself


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Surgery for practical improvement is very limited. The most improvable thing is bones such as jaw and zygos, eyes is a no go unless you have a good base and only need to fix the scleral show or shitty undereye. Rhino won't make you attractive but can help a little. Hair is legit but other than that you cant do much, you can't sculpt the face,however you want, it's all about the base. Ascending the face to the point you get the halo effect is very difficult. Honestly most people on this forum are better off building their smv at the gym.


As someone who has implanted every feature on my face, with custom implants, brow, temples, zyg arch, all orbital rim, malar, paranasal, nasal, all jaw and genio.

soft tissues do not adapt. Some of you may do one feature. But realistically, will that make that much of a difference. The slight improvements are not worth it. And all out and the soft tissues can’t take it. Surgery doesn’t work ime.

gym natty probably is better off. Unironically.
No surgery for genes. Say you do all and look great. And get a Stacy even. Well your genes will still be passed to the kid. And even then you say that’s a higher quality than if you recreated with looksmatch. Yes. But if that Stacy went with the natural Gl Chad that is nature’s best product. That’s the way it should be really. You’ll always be a fraud. 
and for people complaining about suffering for being ugly etc. Your kids will suffer like you. It’s awful to say but true. 
I think we have to not try to con nature. In the long run you don’t win. Yes some fisherian runaway and all that and some exaggeration in nature but not too much or it will only catch you in the end.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I agree exactly with your 3 year proposal there. That should be max. But a little life in that time too. Not hermit mode.
> 
> I can empathise with those who are genuinely ugly and are scorned. I was average. But I can imagine it is rough. I think 3 years still to figure things out and try improve. If genuinely ugly that base is not going to have a lot to work with. The structural base (bones like jaw, frame, height) won’t be able to support much difference.
> 
> ...



I think the problem is that you spent 14 years implementing the plan. You are essentially accruing damage mentally and physically with age especially in this mindset.

If you did it in 3 years and then spent 11 years capitalising on the gains in terms of being NT (clubbing, traveling , dating ect) it would be worth it.

Telling people to play the numbers game and just approach is bad advice and is disrespectful to say to users on here.

Isolating one area is not a good idea I strongly believe in fixing everything (Hair, body, face) will yield an overall significant impact. And is straight forward (please see my signature)

The alternative of not fixing your faults is a life of missed opportunities, underwhelming social events and relationships. A 2nd class life. even a 3rd class life if you are a truecel.

It reminds of squid games, people risking their lives for money to a normal person its retarded but only if you understood having zero money (which they showed) do you understand you have no other option.

Looksmaxxing does work this includes roids and hair systems ect. This does make a difference in your life and outcomes especially when done well. But its just an aspect of your life not it's entirety.

The key Is to do your absolute best, fix everything that can reasonably be fixed within a reasonable time frame and then move on with other areas your life.


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> soft tissues do not adapt. Some of you may do one feature.


Can u elaborate on this? What exactly do u mean when soft tissues that do not adapt? Are u talking about the chimp lips that people who have undergone bimax sometimes get or the bloated look that implants sometimes give?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Can u elaborate on this? What exactly do I mean when soft tissues that do not adapt? Are u talking about the chimp lips that people who have undergone bimax sometimes get or the bloated look that implants sometimes give?


If anything implants improve soft tissues by stretching the skin in a youthful manner. If you are getting jaw implants to improve definition you should also get procedures to slim the lower cheeks. Not sure what this coping ranter is going on about.


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Unironically.
> No surgery for genes. Say you do all and look great. And get a Stacy even. Well your genes will still be passed to the kid. And even then you say that’s a higher quality than if you recreated with looksmatch. Yes. But if that Stacy went with the natural Gl Chad that is nature’s best product. That’s the way it should be really. You’ll always be a fraud.
> and for people complaining about suffering for being ugly etc. Your kids will suffer like you. It’s awful to say but true.
> I think we have to not try to con nature. In the long run you don’t win.



Regarding your argument about your kids inheriting your shit genes.

Being good looking will allow you to secure a better woman = better genes. Women do this all the time to attract higher quality men. Women fraud like crazy, make up is the biggest frauder.

You are actually doing your kids a favour securing the best woman you can get. At least you can look them in the face and say you did your best and mean it.

The alternative of settling with your looks match which is what you want , is guaranteed to produce ugly kids. Alot of guys can't even get their looks match.

Also you have the knowledge to improve their PSL from day 1 instead of letting the cycle continue. (Correct nutrition, no pollutants ect)

If you are truly blackpilled you would look into pgd (designer kids) to ensure they are not genetic dead ends (this is what i plan on doing I have no intention of natural)


----------



## Germania (Dec 17, 2021)

a completely different question, what are your plans for the rest of your life now after all that stuff?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes 


Gaia262 said:


> I think the problem is that you spent 14 years implementing the plan. You are essentially accruing damage mentally and physically with age especially in this mindset.
> 
> If you did it in 3 years and then spent 11 years capitalising on the gains in terms of being NT (clubbing, traveling , dating ect) it would be worth it.
> 
> ...


Yes it has taken its toll on me. Too much damage. If someone in early 20s spent 3 years and was able to get a few procedures and then live the life for next 10 years. Worth it. But how to afford that early and how to be sure it will make you very attractive. Skipping college and spending on surgeries worth it more. Honestly for me, being 6 cm taller is worth more than a college degree nowadays. Be prepared for disappointments after surgeries. Just look at the people here who have. Are they slayers now? No. And look at the high rate of disappointment/ revision rate they need. Granted most people don’t want to show self so we don’t know for sure. But in my exp too.

doing what you can looksmaxxing and living life while numbers game is not bad advice at all. I wish i did it instead of way I went.

there is risk and reward. And it’s not as simple as insert implants and insert penis in ladies 😂 

yes women are biologically driven but they have a mental component too. Bisexuality in women 60-80% environmental, look at them with blacks now (no offence but it is latest phenomenon) they are hive minded and follow not just looks.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Post some damn proof, it’s been long enough. Show some bloody legs or surgery quotes or something. Jig is up buddy.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Can u elaborate on this? What exactly do u mean when soft tissues that do not adapt? Are u talking about the chimp lips that people who have undergone bimax sometimes get or the bloated look that implants sometimes give?


Yes. 
bimax similar to chin implant and genio. Can mess up the mentalis muscle (which is for lifting bottom lip) this causes mouth drip. I have this problem now and it has not been corrected. Mentalis resuspension is needed.

The bloating. In order to insert an implant on bone the surgeon has to cut away the muscle attachment to fit it in. This did not reattach. So depending on the implant (size and material) this can result in now sagging and drooping soft tissues. Usually seen in the sub malar roundness and bloated look after cheek implants. Some surgeons use a mid face resuspension here where the soft tissue can be stitched to the silicone to keep it in place. But silicone of course has possible erosion issues and also is soft to can round and not have the angular rigid feature that masculine aesthetic requires. On the other side. Peek or titanium or rigid materials. Which I have. They can not be folded or bent to fit in to the incisions and placed. So require huge cuts. This can ruin soft tissues. The. You have nerve and vessels and all that affecting placement. It is a bit of a minefield. If you see shelf implants they are very small and shaped in certain ways so that they can be placed. Rigid peek even if ct scan custom can still be off. And there is no bending so it will poke out. I have this problem.
Then you have soft tissue problems like a reattached muscle not attaching again properly leaving depressions or hollows. Which I had. Then there is issues jaw implant clamping down on the masseter and leaving a void where there is no muscle. I had that and still a bit. Chin height is very difficult as it requires enough laxity of soft tissue to accommodate the pull without lip droop.
There’s tonnes of these examples. I’ve had a lot of them. It’s not as simple as it pulls and then right so better skin. Too much oil for example around eye and you will have eye canthus hollowing. Which I had. Makes you look very weird and ruins any other look.

then if any parameter of the implant design is slightly off in any way it will be uncanny. Recent guy here with malar frontal issue. This is all very very common. It’s knots impossible to get it all right and also have an effective impressive change.
I hope that answers some of the issues.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

There’s just so many small cruel things that happen. I forgot to mention. I gave birth several times. 
when you get general anaesthesia for many hours you will have terrible terrible constipation. Its like giving birth 
Sorry to be crude but so much of this. 
and the needles and IV’s in your veins for days on end. All that stuff. Just constant. Small torture tbh


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Germania said:


> a completely different question, what are your plans for the rest of your life now after all that stuff?


Thanks for asking! 😊
The idea of a normal easy life with no problems is appealing to me. I will try win back some of the socialising and stuff I missed out on. Just hanging out with friends and being normal. Plus unfortunately I’m too old now. Mid thirties. Being in a night club would be a bit cringe now for me. So I’ll try meet a decent woman. Marry. Settle down. Hope it goes well


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Of course dealing as a fraud then with any partner. Well aware of gynocentric dating market and issues and all that too. Will see. I’ve done all I can do will have to accept and move on now


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> You can at least post pics of like scans or surgery quotes like I did in my thread. No one can trace those.


you say that, while you still asked mods to delete my skull implant thread, which served to praise you for actually telling the truth and going through with it, instead of putting blame on you

how's recovery?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Only thing I agree with is the slight risk of malar implants which is why I opted for OBO, infras, bellafill, and fat grafting to build up cheekbones. Important thing is to keep the projection high ad not go too low. However I have seen some good infra-malar results recently. Techniques improve over time. That's something that this guy has not acknowledged, kinda selfish imo.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Also some other issues worse than bad aesthetic result.

non healing. My mouth incisions from implants do not heal and take a very very long time. Open wound is infection risk entire time. Right now as I type I have not eaten in over 4 weeks. Liquid diet. As bimax people would also know about. Stuck in hotel for weeks. Whatever. This is what to expect.

non healing, non union, infection etc all very common in LL. ive seen some patients while I was there that had the issue. They did all correctly. Surgeon did well. Still happened.
Other soft tissue issue. Tendons. My Achilles could not handle tibia lengthening. Eventual ballerina foot. So there’s only so far things can stretch before the surrounding supporting structures are caught and give/restrict


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you say that, while you still asked mods to delete my skull implant thread, which served to praise you for actually telling the truth and going through with it, instead of putting blame on you
> 
> how's recovery?


Wasn't me, wouldn't have asked the mods to do that, though I guess it's cool they're being extra protective. Swelling is intense, delts by far the worst aspect recovery wise. Have these drains inserted that will be removed soon.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Also some other issues worse than bad aesthetic result.
> 
> non healing. My mouth incisions from implants do not heal and take a very very long time. Open wound is infection risk entire time. Right now as I type I have not eaten in over 4 weeks. Liquid diet. As bimax people would also know about. Stuck in hotel for weeks. Whatever. This is what to expect.
> 
> ...


ballerina foot improves over time. I had 7.5 cm on tibias and my heels are almost on ground due to stretching.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Thanks for asking! 😊
> The idea of a normal easy life with no problems is appealing to me. I will try win back some of the socialising and stuff I missed out on. Just hanging out with friends and being normal. Plus unfortunately I’m too old now. Mid thirties. Being in a night club would be a bit cringe now for me. So I’ll try meet a decent woman. Marry. Settle down. Hope it goes well


Insane man
The best way to live this life is to do drugs have fun and die before 27
@subhuman incel @Thompsonz


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> OP is a normie so he doesnt understand truecels and incels. if he would be a subhuman he would never type like this cause when you are a subhuman you have nothing to lose. he had something to lose since he was a normie from starting point. so i get that. he just wanted to be chad and get girls from looks alone, he didnt want to deal with that nt and socialising bullshit. he just wanted to mog cause i think he was a bit (maybe still is) insecure.


Just show him your profile and if bimax will improve you


----------



## doomguy333 (Dec 17, 2021)

Very legit I just had 1 rhino and it was bad result ,now I'm bleeding daily from the nose. I just wanna quit this life.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> there are a few limited cases of someone becoming highly very attractive from some procedures or few procedures, that is, what we can see was done.
> tom cruise someone saying. I imagine he does huge amounts of cosmetic work. The jaw and teeth/smile was a nice improvement for him.


Or the nose fix of Gossling.








As far a surgery maxxing goes.
Only Kim Kardashian, is one known to have had a shitton of stuff done. And she did get better looking with it, well.









after many years and shitton of surgeries.





She managed to stay equal or get better looking after 15+ years. While most of us, get raped by the agepill


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Hi bro, i see the rationale behind it. It seems to be the case you are making is managing expectations.
> 
> You have to understand that not everyone is expecting to become chad nor is it possible, but to go from deformed/ugly to normie is a life changing experience.
> 
> ...


Basically this.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Ha


OldVirgin said:


> Insane man
> The best way to live this life is to do drugs have fun and die before 27
> @subhuman incel @Thompsonz


ha not sure about 27! But definitely get out as much as possible. Live up the 20s. Get it out of system. If can’t meet ONS some escorts maybe too. If can’t be done by the 20s (an entire DECADE!!) then there’s no other time for it. A time and place. Enjoy anyway 🥳


----------



## user47283 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


can relate, I had to have 3 surgeries for one genio due to complications


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

doomguy333 said:


> Very legit I just had 1 rhino and it was bad result ,now I'm bleeding daily from the nose. I just wanna quit this life.


I feel ya. My last full facial surgery I had rhino with it. And that tube packed up your nose after so you can’t breathe. And jaw I could eat or swallow. Was a brutal week I’ll never forget.
I hope you’re over the worst of it and things work out. Up to 6 moths to see final result for rhino. Well done anyway 👏


----------



## user47283 (Dec 17, 2021)

h


Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


have you done bimax


----------



## doomguy333 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I feel ya. My last full facial surgery I had rhino with it. And that tube packed up your nose after so you can’t breathe. And jaw I could eat or swallow. Was a brutal week I’ll never forget.
> I hope you’re over the worst of it and things work out. Up to 6 moths to see final result for rhino. Well done anyway 👏


It was 6 years ago but it was botched and left my with a hole at spectrum.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Or the nose fix of Gossling.
> 
> View attachment 1445404
> 
> ...


Also anjelina jolie, iam Somerhalder (jaw implants), tom cruise

Mikkie rourk got botched though


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 17, 2021)

What was your starting base like? Ratios? Unfixable falios?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Or the nose fix of Gossling.


eduardkoopman said:


> View attachment 1445404
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought gosling (and Bradley Cooper and several other make “hot” celebs are weird looking. Very asymmetrical and odd. But biggish class white I suppose. Waspy.

Kim K is a very interesting example. The thing with women is, they CAN look as “operated on” as possible. And that’s fine. It adds to the bimbo sex doll appeal. Kim k extremely interesting. Basically started so many worldwide trends now. Either her or her handlers. From lip filler look to contouring to the shift to BIG ass which was unheard of before her. Small ass and tits were the thing. Anyway. Selfies are down to her. So many things. Amazing. The younger one Julie had an extremely good change and is probably one of the best looksmaxing examples I can think of.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> can relate, I had to have 3 surgeries for one genio due to complications


Sorry to hear that. It’s so frustrating. I’d you have mentalis muscle problems and lower lip drop, lower incisor exposure?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Crowz said:


> What was your starting base like? Ratios? Unfixable falios?


Average guy. Good hair skin etc. Noticeable failos on first glance. Protruding ears, bulbous and deviated nose. Lowing dimorphism of features but lean and contoured in a slight way.

facial surgeries added masculinity to all facial features. Some problems over it. And still not sorted


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Or the nose fix of Gossling.
> 
> I always thought gosling (and Bradley Cooper and several other make “hot” celebs are weird looking. Very asymmetrical and odd. But biggish class white I suppose. Waspy.
> 
> Kim K is a very interesting example. The thing with women is, they CAN look as “operated on” as possible. And that’s fine. It adds to the bimbo sex doll appeal. Kim k extremely interesting. Basically started so many worldwide trends now. Either her or her handlers. From lip filler look to contouring to the shift to BIG ass which was unheard of before her. Small ass and tits were the thing. Anyway. Selfies are down to her. So many things. Amazing. The younger one Julie had an extremely good change and is probably one of the best looksmaxing examples I can think of.


Zac efron ascended much with minor nose job (from htn to chad)

Btw, what would you rate prime stallone?
Mentality is very important and i think if you had his face you would be obsessed with getting as many surgeries as possible, meanwhile stallone living his life and not worrying about all this crap, he accepted his looks


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> From reading replies I can see there is still a sort of patient blaming.
> 
> where the doctors try to gaslight and say my genuine concerns and bad results are because of being too unrealistic/obsessed perfectionist. The replies here are doing their own sort of deflection: calling me stupid/you don’t know the correct informationhow dare you stop us”, special snowflake responses (not special/ugly like “us”).


great observation.
peoples like to keep their cope beleive, that they can surgery themselfes into a Chad with 5 operations. Totally missing, harmony and other aspects. If you change 1 thing, one needs to know if it works well in harmony and proportion with ALL other things on face. It's a difficult thing.

ONLY, way to become Chad from surgery.
Have a good structure and harmony. BUT 1 bad failo feature, that fuck up the good rest, the good base. Thanfixing that 1 flaw, can make a huge difference.
In other cases. Just stick to softmaxxing hard. Aka, maxxing out hair, skin, anti-aging, body-shape/gym, maybe even bone smashing a little. etc..



Forget it said:


> all fine. I didn’t expect a sort of deflection like that here. I’m saying now. With all your research and “perfect planning” and how you may think you truly understand it all. You will go for some surgeries and don’t be surprised if it is not what you thought.


Doctors are stubborn. And they have imo, WAY to much inclanation to just: "wing it". Like not being very precise, in their pre-planning. And DEFFO, not looking at overall harmony enough. How that 1 change affects the whole face appearance.. to much focus on 1 thing, imo,.
MAYBE, it's also difficult to do surgery, like when they are cutting and implanting away in that bloody mess, it's maybe hard to see if on eis overshooting by 2 cm orso. And in face, a few cm, is the difference between good looking or bad looking


Forget it said:


> And genuinely, best of luck to you all when you do. 😉


People going to "crazy' Epply, need the most of luck.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Q


chinpilled said:


> can relate, I had to have 3 surgeries for one genio due to complications


3 surgeries for one genio complications?
Sounds like a lie


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 17, 2021)

Everyone here needed to read this.

If your face isn’t atleast above-average by default there is NO chance of you ever having a legit chad face.

Best thing to do is looksmax until you’re above-average looking then focus on other aspects of your life.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 17, 2021)

uranio said:


> What people don’t understand here is that it’s all about your base. If u have big failos like narrow skull, narrow IPD, non existent orbitals, bad body structure or bad pheno there is no point on surgerymaxing trying to become chad . If you just need some jaw work and other minor procedures like a rhino or a hair transplant surgeries is the way to go.



Best post of the entire thread

OP you have a subhuman base so you could only expect minor improvements and looking fake in the process

Somebody like myself would benefit rather GREATLY from surgery. You however, no. This has always been talked about on this site

Trucels getting surgery is a recipe for disaster. It's like using a pile of horse shit, moulding all of it into the shape of a Christmas tree and putting decorations on top and saying merry Christmas. It's a good effort but it still looks like shit!


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Everyone here needed to read this.
> 
> If your face isn’t atleast above-average by default there is NO chance of you ever having a legit chad face.
> 
> Best thing to do is looksmax until you’re above-average looking then focus on other aspects of your life.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Zac efron ascended much with minor nose job (from htn to chad)
> 
> Btw, what would you rate prime stallone?
> Mentality is very important and i think if you had his face you would be obsessed with getting as many surgeries as possible, meanwhile stallone living his life and not worrying about all this crap, he accepted his looks


Wow!!! I was just watching Rambo the other night. And there he was. Terrible negative canthal tilt sunken eyes, sunken orbits. Sort of a general paralysis look to his face. And he owned it! Exactly what i thought too. Very very alpha. He carries that character so well. It’s really true. Even in Rocky. With dolph lundgren who is something from fantasy in terms of looks. Stallone outshines him and more attention on him. Such an interesting example. Can’t be denied. What a career he has had too. Didn’t let it stop him. 
I realise I sound blue pulled. Maybe I have come full circle. But it can’t be denied. I think you just came up with Stallone-pilled


----------



## user47283 (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Q
> 
> 3 surgeries for one genio complications?
> Sounds like a lie


i have all the proof 

first surgery for genio and implant
second surgery due to fixation failure
third surgery because implant got infected and had to be removed, kept the osteotomy though 

I have all the proof from x-rays to pics of my recovery to pics of my infection. Ofcourse won't post here but can show u at my insta patrickhatrickrick


----------



## user47283 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Sorry to hear that. It’s so frustrating. I’d you have mentalis muscle problems and lower lip drop, lower incisor exposure?


no , first i had fixation failure because the idiot used one single screw to hold everything , then I got an infection in the implant that was combined with the genio for more horizontal projection. 

He removed the implant and replaced the screw with titanium plates. Now 4 months post op, ngl everything feels stiff and hurts at times but i've just accepted that, only concern is another serious complication


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1445426



He was subhuman but had a sick base

His base was normie


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Average guy. Good hair skin etc.





Forget it said:


> Noticeable failos on first glance. Protruding ears,


that's a good and easy one to fix I think, with surgery


Forget it said:


> bulbous and deviated nose.


that one, I dunno how consistent they can get result with nose fixes. But imo, that was a good choice to get fxed if they fixed it well.


Forget it said:


> Lowing dimorphism of features but lean and contoured in a slight way


Should had just left this, as is. Because it's to difficult, to masculinize everything. AND if all main "masculine features" are feminine; you can't just make 1 of these features with surgery masculine; because it will likely created bad contrast wth the other feminine features. 
In such situation, just better stick with the soy face (I have soy face also, by the way). And just softmaxx in pretty-boy type of styel way. And hit gym, to have a good body shpae that is decently masculine, than it's overall maybe still okay. SMV wise. 

(I'm mentioing my opinion, for others in similar position. Not as to school you personally or something. because you know, and know better than me for sure) 


Forget it said:


> .facial surgeries added masculinity to all facial features. Some problems over it. And still not sorted


Brutal, to go the path of trying to make all features masculine.
I think, as a man. We can get away with femine features more, than we think. Some women appriciate pretty boy men, and find them attractive, at least for LTR, even though low-ish masculinity.


----------



## Slayerino (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


I totally feel you bro. Let these fags get botched. They'll learn the hard way. Pearls to pigs.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

@Forget it @CosmicMaxxer @eduardkoopman @MakinItHappenReturn

Guys please be honest, any surgery will help this guy to look normal so he can live 'normie' life without being hermit?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1445426


Was puberty/age a factor here?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Everyone here needed to read this.
> 
> If your face isn’t atleast above-average by default there is NO chance of you ever having a legit chad face.
> 
> Best thing to do is looksmax until you’re above-average looking then focus on other aspects of your life.


yeah.
Above average in face, than is the aim.
Than it's all left: anti-aging maxxing; and gymmaxxing (keep lean and good muscle mass amount and body shape). And in looks department, than one should be at least better off, than 70%-75% of men.
For the rest, than just try to have fun, get decent copes, try to have a devcent network of people one knows if one is needs that to feel good, and ofcourse try to have at least enough money to life somewhate comfortabliy-ish.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Forget it @CosmicMaxxer @eduardkoopman @MakinItHappenReturn
> Guys please be honest, any surgery will help this guy to look normal so he can live 'normie' life without being hermit?



losing weight, bimax, rhino, skull/temporal implant, lower cheek slimming, lip reduction, infras


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> great observation.
> peoples like to keep their cope beleive, that they can surgery themselfes into a Chad with 5 operations. Totally missing, harmony and other aspects. If you change 1 thing, one needs to know if it works well in harmony and proportion with ALL other things on face. It's a difficult thing.
> 
> ONLY, way to become Chad from surgery.
> ...


Some good points here. 
speaking of harmony. Yes. It all has to match. Beauty like so many things is it’s relation to other things. A big jaw is not a big jaw if on a big head with big everything. It is a big jaw if it is relatively bigger than the other parts. And definition etc. 
so I designed a large enough brow, malar and chin. Basically well projected masculine in 3 thirds. Long story short. Malars could not be fitted (too rigid and big to get through incision and attachments) and chin soft tissue could not accommodate the chin implant. So now I just have an overly big brow.
So annoying. People saying. That’s too big. Yes I know that. It was supposed to be balanced with other 2 thirds but good luck getting them to understand. Back to the crazy dysmorphic patient again. So annoying. Not my fault.
Yes some Chad morphs are a complete change of phenotype. Which I personally have actually sought to accomplish by literally augmenting my entire face.

I agree soft maxxing the right way is much better than surgeries in cost/benefit.
Doctors do not listen and they do not appreciate someone who can challenge them on what they say, someone who is aware of all the lingo and terms and proportions and techniques etc. They are also very very busy as a rule and don’t have time to talk about details. You take what you can get. They are interested in seeing as many patients for simple procedures as possible. And they certainly rush in to things. They tend to be highly ambitious conscientious types which means they don’t think outside the box and plan anything different. It’s just in and out. They also forget patients have a life. We can’t just be having multiple surgeries and lying around recovering and then another surgery of not a good result. We don’t have endless money. Our lives are ruined if we do not look normal. They don’t realise that.


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm 19 and have a near perfect base (great ratios, no unfixable falios, pheno etc) and with 2-3 surgeries and softmaxxing I could improve my looks to a huge degree to where I would be at least top 5%. So I think in a way it would be stupid for me not to looksmax. What would your advice be?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Was puberty/age a factor here?


No


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Best post of the entire thread
> 
> OP you have a subhuman base so you could only expect minor improvements and looking fake in the process
> 
> ...


It's not that simple. A truecel with fixable falios can ascend hard while a normie with no falios or halos will barely ascend a few points

Truecel gets surgery and ascends to a normie. 2 psl gain




On the other hand normie bimax






Ascending from a subhuman to normie is very easy assuming u have fixable falios but Normie to chad is very difficult. creating halos is difficult. A good base is a base which doesn't need many changes. Ie u already need to be GL, have halos and just a few fixable falios that's it. I'm starting to believe gaining SMV through face alone is a Heculean task. The most optimal approach to looksmaxxing would be to fix failos and create halos/increase SMV through different areas other than face, such as physique for example


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Guys please be honest, any surgery will help this guy to look normal so he can live 'normie' life without being hermit?



Honestly. His soft features, fuck him over harder, than his structure. even,
I mean these soft features make him ugly also:
1. fat
2. collagen 404-error
3. skintone, pale.. not tan/glow
4. shit haricut
5. acne/blemishes on skin plent.
6. no facial hair, to fraud his weakish jawline.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Dec 17, 2021)

thats a lot of surgeries, i think you need psychiatric treatment

i also think some people do ascend but because they had a good base

shrek will be improved shrek, you know what i mean?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> i have all the proof
> 
> first surgery for genio and implant
> second surgery due to fixation failure
> ...


did you ascend in looks?
i hope so 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Honestly. His soft features, fuck him over harder, than his structure. even,
> I mean these soft features make him ugly also:
> 1. fat
> 2. collagen 404-error
> ...


He was very young in this video, what is the reason his collagen is so bad? And any ways to improve it?

This is him lean btw


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 17, 2021)

Tbf people should just do a few very necessary surgeries if they have big failos (LL if turbomanlet, HT if baldcel) and stick with softmaxxing and gymcelling for the rest. It's all about not taking it too far.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm getting soon lower lid retraction+infra with saddle+brow ridge implants with eppley , can you show me your results of this surgery? Only the eye area part, I don't care about the rest of your face


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> speaking of harmony. Yes. It all has to match. Beauty like so many things is it’s relation to other things. A big jaw is not a big jaw if on a big head with big everything. It is a big jaw if it is relatively bigger than the other parts. And definition etc.
> so I designed a large enough brow, malar and chin. Basically well projected masculine in 3 thirds. Long story short. Malars could not be fitted (too rigid and big to get through incision and attachments) and chin soft tissue could not accommodate the chin implant. So now I just have an overly big brow.
> So annoying. People saying. That’s too big. Yes I know that. It was supposed to be balanced with other 2 thirds but good luck getting them to understand. Back to the crazy dysmorphic patient again. So annoying. Not my fault.
> Yes some Chad morphs are a complete change of phenotype. Which I personally have actually sought to accomplish by literally augmenting my entire face.


Brutals. story


Forget it said:


> I agree soft maxxing the right way is much better than surgeries in cost/benefit.





Forget it said:


> Doctors do not listen and they do not appreciate someone who can challenge them on what they say, someone who is aware of all the lingo and terms and proportions and techniques etc. They are also very very busy as a rule and don’t have time to talk about details. You take what you can get. They are interested in seeing as many patients for simple procedures as possible. And they certainly rush in to things. They tend to be highly ambitious conscientious types which means they don’t think outside the box and plan anything different. It’s just in and out. They also forget patients have a life. We can’t just be having multiple surgeries and lying around recovering and then another surgery of not a good result. We don’t have endless money. Our lives are ruined if we do not look normal. They don’t realise that.


I heard, know. Doctors, don't want to discuss jack shit. I seen plenty blackpilled guys, getting kicked out by the doctors. because they don't wanna discuss, adjust, etc....


Some, most?, plastic surgeons are totally okay with fucking up someones face.
I mean, we know the examples. These surgeons, should be taken license away.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> It's not that simple. A truecel with fixable falios can ascend hard while a normie with no falios or halos will barely ascend a few points
> 
> Truecel gets surgery and ascends to a normie. 2 psl gain
> 
> ...



Fixing bad nose with rhino, short chin with genio and scleral show with lower lid retraction is ok? That's what I plan to do. Don't need to be chad. Just fix my flaws.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Some good points here.
> speaking of harmony. Yes. It all has to match. Beauty like so many things is it’s relation to other things. A big jaw is not a big jaw if on a big head with big everything. It is a big jaw if it is relatively bigger than the other parts. And definition etc.
> so I designed a large enough brow, malar and chin. Basically well projected masculine in 3 thirds. Long story short. Malars could not be fitted (too rigid and big to get through incision and attachments) and chin soft tissue could not accommodate the chin implant. So now I just have an overly big brow.
> So annoying. People saying. That’s too big. Yes I know that. It was supposed to be balanced with other 2 thirds but good luck getting them to understand. Back to the crazy dysmorphic patient again. So annoying. Not my fault.
> ...


The problem is you were trying to change too many things. You should have just fixed your failos and maybe did a little filler or fat grafts here or there.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 17, 2021)

goal for subhumans should be to reach normie, goal for normies should be htn, goals for htns should be chad/chadlite but htn is enough if you're tall and got a nice body


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> He was very young in this video, what is the reason his collagen is so bad? And any ways to improve it?
> 
> This is him lean btw



he looks better lean.
But he needs facial hair for his lower 1/3, and his skin quality overall is bad also.

why his collagen sucks? I dunno. can be genetics, but most likely environmental. Can be to much unprotected sun exposure, or food/dieet. Fruits and vegatables, are a legit thing for fighting oxidation in skin layers. He looks like the type, somehwere from USA, where they only know intake of shit foods likes burgers and fried produced stuff all day long


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> no , first i had fixation failure because the idiot used one single screw to hold everything , then I got an infection in the implant that was combined with the genio for more horizontal projection.
> 
> He removed the implant and replaced the screw with titanium plates. Now 4 months post op, ngl everything feels stiff and hurts at times but i've just accepted that, only concern is another serious complication


Didn't you post your genio result here? You didn't mention any complications. Genio is a relatively straightforward surgery. DK why the doc messed it up.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> he looks better lean.
> But he needs facial hair for his lower 1/3, and his skin quality overall is bad also.
> 
> why his collagen sucks? I dunno. can be genetics, but most likely environmental. Can be to much unprotected sun exposure, or food/dieet. Fruits and vegatables, are a legit thing for fighting oxidation in skin layers. He looks like the type, somehwere from USA, where they only know intake of shit foods likes burgers and fried produced stuff all day long


Nah. Jsanza is perpetually fucked due to awful soft tissues. He has too much skin and very little skeletal support. Jaw surgery would help but he'd still be ugly.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> . He has too much skin and very little skeletal support.


facelift?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> It's not that simple. A truecel with fixable falios can ascend hard while a normie with no falios or halos will barely ascend a few points
> 
> Truecel gets surgery and ascends to a normie. 2 psl gain
> 
> ...



Ascending from subhuman to normie is not always possible either. What would you suggest this dude do?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> facelift?


facelifts are for oldcels. He could try that idk. Might not even fix the issue completely. He defo needs jaw surgery but he'll still be failoed hard by sagging skin.


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Ascending from subhuman to normie is not always possible either. What would you suggest this dude do?
> 
> View attachment 1445499


Subhuman with fixable falios*


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Subhuman with fixable falios*


Lots of subhumans have virtually unfixable failos. Like this dude:






I know he's overweight but that's not the only cause of his subhumanity. He's 25 but has the facial proportions of a child due to his underdeveloped splanchnocranium and overly compact midace. Losing weight would help but he'd still be below average. He's manlet on top of that. Another example too:






Nigga has a legit craniofacial deformity. How on earth can that be fixed?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Lots of subhumans have virtually unfixable failos. Like this dude:
> 
> View attachment 1445517
> 
> ...


overly compact midface is one of the only failos that can't be fixed.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 17, 2021)

Imagine writing multiple essays with absolutely no proof.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> overly compact midface is one of the only failos that can't be fixed.


Bimax with maxillary downgraft can fix it somewhat, no? I guess it depends on how bad is it. Dudes I shared have terrible ratios but some of the people here might be salvageable.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Imagine writing multiple essays with absolutely no proof.


He has a point even if he is LARPing. Surgery has its limits and there really isn't any point in getting multiple invasive procedures.


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 17, 2021)

i have nothing so i will risk it
even dying during general anesthesia would be a positive outcome


----------



## xefo (Dec 17, 2021)

so the moral of the story is don't be a retard, choose your surgeon correctly and properly understand what you want and be able to convey it to the surgeon clearly


----------



## xefo (Dec 17, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Tom Cruise's existence refutes this whole thread


sometimes all you need to do is slap a big beefy implant in and forget about the details


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> @StrangerDanger thots on this thread


I disagree, I think depends entirely upon the base
Just imagine Chico with a droopy lower eyelid and scleral show, a shitty hairline and a narrow jaw or thin lips. Thats like a 2 PSL descension
He still has a good eye area beneath it's just that his drooping lower lid would cancel out its positive effect and make it look worse, it could be fixed by tightening the lower eyelid. Now if he had a totally shit bug eye area it would be a different story, you'd need to fix everything and it would just end up looking shit, you can't just create good features out of thin air but you can correct failos of a good base


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> that's a good and easy one to fix I think, with surgery
> 
> that one, I dunno how consistent they can get result with nose fixes. But imo, that was a good choice to get fxed if they fixed it well.
> 
> ...


Nose rhino wasn’t worth it at all. First supposed top Manhattan surgeon scooped out my bridge where I needed a high masculine nasal bridge. 
second rhino broke my nose bones and reset them at a slightly different angle frontally. No difference. I have collapsed middle and cartilage (bulbous issues) needed a graft to fix collapse and refining of cartilage. Surgeons messed with the nasal bones when there was no need. Another example of them just rushing in and not considering anything. So annoying. Recovery is brutal when nose is blocked and all face messed up with implants 

if I knew now how difficult it is for soft tissue to adapt to augmentations around the face I would not have done anything. Not worth it. Doesn’t work. Especially the entire face. Of course don’t learn that until after. And people here who know it all didn’t know that either, no offence to any but there is a sense of “I know it all, other patients are stupid” which is very bad here. You are in for a serious surprise when you go for surgery trust me. Maybe it’s the cope for many idk.

No worries about you talking down on me or anything. I can tell you are sincere. Good chat. I ignore those who are trolls or nothing to offer but shit post. And good luck to them. Also why I would never post pics. Toxic people tbh


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't buy it simply because I've seen the pics to prove otherwise.

This is coming from someone with zero surgeries, and someone who may not even ever get one. If I don't, I am relatively content with my current looks. So I have no emotional bias here. But I've seen plenty of people get significantly better looking from far less surgeries than you've had

This says something about you. Not sure what it is. Maybe you were not a great candidate for the surgeries you had. Maybe you didn't pick things that had a high likelihood to ascend you in your case. Maybe you went to shit surgeons (I mean really, EVERY first surgery going wrong?) Etc.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Crowz said:


> I'm 19 and have a near perfect base (great ratios, no unfixable falios, pheno etc) and with 2-3 surgeries and softmaxxing I could improve my looks to a huge degree to where I would be at least top 5%. So I think in a way it would be stupid for me not to looksmax. What would your advice be?


 Erg hard for me to tell without seeing which I don’t need. But I can tell you my experience I thought I needed things when I was around your age that I didn’t. And could have messed myself up much worse. I would say I know you want it all right now. But maybe do all the reversible soft added you can and save up your money for the next year at least. Learn what is realistically possible surgically. Do that on a photoshop morph. Don’t Cheat the morph, only what is actually possible. Look at the before/after every few days for the year you are saving and see if you still feel the same about it. Only after a year start contacting surgeons. 
and live life during all that too


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 17, 2021)

Well you are an extreme case but you make some valid points.

Guys need to max out all the easier things before they even consider surgery


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> It's not that simple. A truecel with fixable falios can ascend hard while a normie with no falios or halos will barely ascend a few points
> 
> Truecel gets surgery and ascends to a normie. 2 psl gain
> 
> ...



Agreed here. Well I don’t think we can call it ascending only if some one becomes very good looking. That’s ascending.

but if someone has failed to the point it is actually ruining their life. Like prognathism, or very very bad retruded chin, something very bad and the very first thing they notice. They should go for surgery to have a normal life not ruining every first impression they have. But a lot of people think less than perfect features or weak features is this. That’s not the same thing. If someone has average something (which means weak in most cases, a strong jaw/chin etc by definition is not average) anyway if average no surgery. Not worth it. Unless going to be very good looking not worth it. Which no guarantee. And ime wont be


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Prov


spain said:


> thats a lot of surgeries, i think you need psychiatric treatment
> 
> i also think some people do ascend but because they had a good base
> 
> shrek will be improved shrek, you know what i mean?


Problem is a lot of psychiatrists just want to diagnose me with body dysmorphic which is the opposite of what I have. That is distorted view. I have hyper objective view to point of obsession. And only after I did all surgeries did I realise the changes I want can not be accomplished with the techniques, materials, and limitations from soft tissues etc


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Brutals. story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tragic. Some of them may have distorted goals but even when have very well understanding of anatomy etc and goals. Getting botched is easy especially with yes men salesmen surgeons everywhere.

and going for surgery is awful. I mean, how emasculating is it as a man to be in a cosmetic surgery office talking about wanting to be pretty and my looks. It’s embarrassing and I’m ashamed of myself for falling for it all these years


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Agreed here. Well I don’t think we can call it ascending only if some one becomes very good looking. That’s ascending.
> 
> but if someone has failed to the point it is actually ruining their life. Like prognathism, or very very bad retruded chin, something very bad and the very first thing they notice. They should go for surgery to have a normal life not ruining every first impression they have. But a lot of people think less than perfect features or weak features is this. That’s not the same thing. If someone has average something (which means weak in most cases, a strong jaw/chin etc by definition is not average) anyway if average no surgery. Not worth it. Unless going to be very good looking not worth it. Which no guarantee. And ime wont be


A few people do ascend hard tho. Look at these b/a. These kind of ascensions are very rare but they aren't impossible.

Subhuman Incel to Clark Kent lookalike






Normie arab to chaddam





Normie to chadlite


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

I don’t 


medialcanthuscel said:


> I'm getting soon lower lid retraction+infra with saddle+brow ridge implants with eppley , can you show me your results of this surgery? Only the eye area part, I don't care about the rest of your face


I don’t know what to say to you really I won’t be sending pics to anyone. Too nasty and risky.
I had peek implants which are super rigid and had to have face cut open to insert. Twice. Including massive scar all over my head now.
Anyway. Eppley using silicone at least they should bend a bit if needed and conform to bony contours. Only thing be careful with amount of lateral orbital rim augmentation if it stretches canthus and gives you hollows.
I can’t comment on whether the level of augmentation will match you middle and lower third. 
If getting ior and lid work. Could mention the mid face suspension to make sure your soft tissue there is not sagged after.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Proba


Pakicel said:


> The problem is you were trying to change too many things. You should have just fixed your failos and maybe did a little filler or fat grafts here or there.


Youre probably right here ya. Knowing what I know now and the limitations that’s what I would’ve done. And if I knew the minimal changes such things would bring depending on that I may or may not do anything at all.
Patients will expect amazing changes. And surgeons will go along with it. But it will not be the result. Unfortunately


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 17, 2021)

show us your face


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

I


khvirgin said:


> i have nothing so i will risk it
> even dying during general anesthesia would be a positive outcome


I wish you well. But it’s easy to talk before when you feel well and all that. There’s nothing I can say. You just have to experience it to see what I mean. Wait til you are after multiple hours of anaesthesia. Can’t drink water. Can’t move arms. Choking on fluids and blood. Wanting to vomit from it. Or wait til you wake up with broken legs and no one around speaking English. And the pain kicks in. And you have to go to the toilet but can’t move and try the urine box or shit pan. And your in bed hours. You get bed sores. Can’t move can’t sleep. Nerve pains kicking in. Then you wonder why did I do this. Then emotions come in.

if you are mad enough to go through it. Just remember it will pass. All will be fine. Persevere. But it will be very tough


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> No


Proof?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Peop


Pakicel said:


> He has a point even if he is LARPing. Surgery has its limits and there really isn't any point in getting multiple invasive procedures.


People have to learn for themselves. I would have been the same years ago. I’m telling you now. Soft tissues. Limitations. Etc etc. But best of luck to all.

btw I’m not here to save people or give advice. I registered because of the current gaslighting and deflection I am getting from the doctor of my most recent surgery. But here now I see there is another type of patient flaming and deflection. An attack. This forum doesn’t provide me anything. I’m here of free will. And since I am getting another form of deflection and attack stuff rather than objective reasoning of surgery and aesthetics, I don’t think I will be here long.
No hard feelings to anyway. You seem genuine yourself


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Nose rhino wasn’t worth it at all. First supposed top Manhattan surgeon scooped out my bridge where I needed a high masculine nasal bridge.
> second rhino broke my nose bones and reset them at a slightly different angle frontally. No difference. I have collapsed middle and cartilage (bulbous issues) needed a graft to fix collapse and refining of cartilage. Surgeons messed with the nasal bones when there was no need. Another example of them just rushing in and not considering anything. So annoying. Recovery is brutal when nose is blocked and all face messed up with implants
> 
> if I knew now how difficult it is for soft tissue to adapt to augmentations around the face I would not have done anything. Not worth it. Doesn’t work. Especially the entire face. Of course don’t learn that until after. And people here who know it all didn’t know that either, no offence to any but there is a sense of “I know it all, other patients are stupid” which is very bad here. You are in for a serious surprise when you go for surgery trust me. Maybe it’s the cope for many idk.
> ...


who did your rhino?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Nose rhino wasn’t worth it at all. First supposed top Manhattan surgeon scooped out my bridge where I needed a high masculine nasal bridge.
> second rhino broke my nose bones and reset them at a slightly different angle frontally. No difference. I have collapsed middle and cartilage (bulbous issues) needed a graft to fix collapse and refining of cartilage. Surgeons messed with the nasal bones when there was no need. Another example of them just rushing in and not considering anything. So annoying. Recovery is brutal when nose is blocked and all face messed up with implants


giga brutals. Nose is delicate, and fixing it there is no room for mistakes. Because fuckups is hard to correct later, and risk of ruining these bones and can't fix later. 


Forget it said:


> if I knew now how difficult it is for soft tissue to adapt to augmentations around the face I would not have done anything. Not worth it. Doesn’t work. Especially the entire face. Of course don’t learn that until after. And people here who know it all didn’t know that either, no offence to any but there is a sense of “I know it all, other patients are stupid” which is very bad here. You are in for a serious surprise when you go for surgery trust me. Maybe it’s the cope for many idk.


legit. need to guestimate also, when doing sugeries, how it will affect the location of current fatpads, and even other features, like eyebrows, etc...


Forget it said:


> No worries about you talking down on me or anything. I can tell you are sincere. Good chat. I ignore those who are trolls or nothing to offer but shit post. And good luck to them. Also why I would never post pics. Toxic people tbh


Brutals, yeah. I can handle trolls, always well. But I'm quit ressilent emotionally.

Maybe also becuase I'm old. 38 already.
I'm fighting the age pill hard. I can still manage to look late 20's or better till now..
But the agepil, gets us all at some point!


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes a


Preston said:


> A few people do ascend hard tho. Look at these b/a. These kind of ascensions are very rare but they aren't impossible.
> 
> Subhuman Incel to Clark Kent lookalike
> View attachment 1445603
> ...


Ya sailor has some radical changes. His prices are insane. 
my custom implants provided my with sharp jaw like this. Except the masseter did not attach as well and had a void. But borders were good. 
then to fix the muscle void I put another implant over to fill in. Of course this ruin the borders and caused rounding. Can’t fucking win!! 
I don’t know if Aimee has implants or what he calls bimax with lyo cartilage. Don’t know do I trust him. Could never afford him anyway.

brings up good point tho. The lying and shady tactics surgeons use in before and afters. 
they show their very very best results and that is assumed as a default. That may be best surgery of hundreds. Kike the raffiani example earlier very very impressive. Could you depend on that? I don’t know. He has had a few very impressive results. Not all will be like that tho. I can tell you also even tho most will not show pics anywhere that includes both good and bad results. Bad results patients they say complain a lot. But as someone who has had 2 failed full face surgeries. Who do I even complain to? Who cares? Honestly. No matter what I will be seen as crazy patient. Look at that poor Lucille woman who killed herself over eppley. Rip. No one would listen. 
also the frauding surgeons use. Distorted before pictures. Fish lens. Then sailor style blue background pro pictures for the after. Easily photo shopped.
I would have loved to have known all these tricks when I first started in this surgical mine field.

look at all the examples here who did surgery. Are any of them hunky chads fucking all the women. No. Look at their revision rates. Most. Look at jaw surgery forums etc. Full of horror stories. Supposed “top” doctors.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Ah that


eduardkoopman said:


> giga brutals. Nose is delicate, and fixing it there is no room for mistakes. Because fuckups is hard to correct later, and risk of ruining these bones and can't fix later.
> 
> legit. need to guestimate also, when doing sugeries, how it will affect the location of current fatpads, and even other features, like eyebrows, etc...
> 
> ...


 explains the maturity aspect maybe. I’m mid 30s too. 
young un’s may have a few hard lessons to learn by example. I hope not


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> explains the maturity aspect maybe. I’m mid 30s too.


I posted some time ago, with muh, fighting ageing stack it. I am also battling thinning hair. But I manage to maintain with minox and 0.33 mg fina daily.








Old peoples. Muh current old age stack, fighting aging. Anti aging stack discussions


This is muh current stash, that = age related. Open for inputs, opinions, etc Skin collagen and discolorations * tretinoin (collagen, skin thinning, discolortaion) * Nicotinamide serum (skin discoloration) * will be added soon: GHK-cu * essential oils/amino acids. (loss of fatcells volume) *...




looksmax.org




I added to it: occassional Hifu

I manage to look like this, pics from last year. But I got even a tiny bit better looking now, as than because I gained a bit of muslce mass (in neck also), so less frail looking as before.. And at last, I will put a pic, from before looksmaxxing, Softlooksmaxxing can go a long way, for me I am happy with sofmaxxing results.












before I looked like this.



I even looked like this in muh 20's LMAO








Forget it said:


> young un’s may have a few hard lessons to learn by example. I hope not


I am a rare example, of a guy that got better looking with age.
But it was due to, being to ignorant and thus to low effort when younger, in maxxing my looks. And now, I'm high effort in it.

This below post, I think summs up the agepill decently








Age is irrelevant


Too many people coping with “youth” or “male prime is 30s” or whatever. what matters is just how good you look and how much appeal you have. Whether that’s 14,16,20,25,30,35 whatever, it doesn’t matter. it’s literally just how good you look. you will probably become an abused dog keeping your...




looksmax.org


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I posted some time ago, with muh, fighting ageing stack it. I am also battling thinning hair. But I manage to maintain with minox and 0.33 mg fina daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Edward


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I
> 
> I wish you well. But it’s easy to talk before when you feel well and all that. There’s nothing I can say. You just have to experience it to see what I mean. Wait til you are after multiple hours of anaesthesia. Can’t drink water. Can’t move arms. Choking on fluids and blood. Wanting to vomit from it. Or wait til you wake up with broken legs and no one around speaking English. And the pain kicks in. And you have to go to the toilet but can’t move and try the urine box or shit pan. And your in bed hours. You get bed sores. Can’t move can’t sleep. Nerve pains kicking in. Then you wonder why did I do this. Then emotions come in.
> 
> if you are mad enough to go through it. Just remember it will pass. All will be fine. Persevere. But it will be very tough


like i said i have nothing to lose, even if i endup botched is going from 0 to 0
you probably pulled girls even before surgery


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

I a


Gaia262 said:


> Regarding your argument about your kids inheriting your shit genes.
> 
> Being good looking will allow you to secure a better woman = better genes. Women do this all the time to attract higher quality men. Women fraud like crazy, make up is the biggest frauder.
> 
> ...


I addressed the the fraud securing Stacy argument. If a fraud pro creates with her and not a genuine Chad that child will not be as high genetic quality as two original high quality parents. Eugenics would have the best reproducing every generation. For the individual in his lifetime he’s you secure a better child for yourself and your personal genes but in terms of the group it is not a good long outcome.
Imagine a country where only genetic elites reproduces. Imagine that country after hundreds of years. Now imagine the fraud and Stacey combination for hundreds of years. No comparison in the final stick can’t beat nature.
Regarding pgd crispr artificial and all that. Artificially selecting random sperm will not be as strong and high quality as the winner of the race naturally in the Fallopian tube. Genes are also massive. To change one or two variables does not compete with natural high quality all over in many traits. I don’t think this will change in time.

can’t fool nature.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


I agree my rhino recovery fucked me up mentally and physically, wasted a full year avoiding doing stuff after it.
I came to this conclusion the results are never as good as you expect. 
I won't go thru with a revision and will accept the satisfactory results (nostrils still wide and he left my Columella crooked)


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Obviously I won’t be sharing details and pics. But I have done all. Don’t want to be a meme on top of being a waste.


stfu then


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Looking good Edward


Thanks man.
I still got a bit better looking, than those pics I posted. I'm pushing, to get the comming 2 months more muscle and leaner. Because I have eyes-laser surgery soon. in about 2 months.

For me, it has to embark. The ENDING point; of my looksmaxxing tryouts, of new things.

After this, I hope, and I aim, I can go in maintenance mode.the agepill I will keep fighting hard. FOR SURE.
But 1 day, i will lose to the agepill. 1 day, the agepill will fuck me over HARD.
But for the time being, I aim, to look 10 years young. And by the time Im late 40's I wanna look 15 years younger


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I posted some time ago, with muh, fighting ageing stack it. I am also battling thinning hair. But I manage to maintain with minox and 0.33 mg fina daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edward how is your dating life when it comes to young skinny cute girls? Like is 18-24 on a regular basis doable?


----------



## Preston (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Thanks man.
> I still got a bit better looking, than those pics I posted. I'm pushing, to get the comming 2 months more muscle and leaner. Because I have eyes-laser surgery soon. in about 2 months.
> 
> For me, it has to embark. The ENDING point; of my looksmaxxing tryouts, of new things.
> ...


Do u use contacts? Maybe look into peptides. They can help in anti ageing and reverse ageing.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

doomguy333 said:


> It was 6 years ago but it was botched and left my with a hole at spectrum.


Sorry to hear. Maybe like me you now think fuck it. Leave things as they are. Even if problem. Surgeries seem to just bring more problems.
By the way revision surgeries are much more difficult and all and have higher and higher rate of complications as ibsequrnt revision goes up. Again. Soft tissue. Scarring ruins ability to remodel itself for example.


----------



## SuperSaiyanMew (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


wrong salludon became chad, but good post i agree with everything else


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Slayerino said:


> I totally feel you bro. Let these fags get botched. They'll learn the hard way. Pearls to pigs.


I don’t wish bad on anyone but I can just tell people will have to burn to learn. Exactly like how I was when I stared this looksmaxxing shit.
Let us know how it goes maybe


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I don’t wish bad on anyone but I can just tell people will have to burn to learn. Exactly like how I was when I stared this looksmaxxing shit.
> Let us know how it goes maybe


Who did your rhino?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> Do u use contacts?


sometimes. But I get eye-laser soon.
Glasses look ugly for sure.


Preston said:


> Maybe look into peptides.


I use plenty different peptides daily. and amino acids, which is imo often overlooked here and everywhere for fighting aging.
i use GHK-pal/Matrixyl300 (copper peptide); tretinoin (vitamine a peptide). Mainly. There is only so much (limited) what one can put on face daily.
I take daily collagen peptide in tea/coffee also owaydays. works nice that stuff.
I'm also decent amount of oil, amino acids user. With aging, the fatcells, and fatpadds, shrink/shriffle, become bad. Losing it's volume. Making the skin layer lose volume and deep type of shine/fullness. With amino acids B5 from the ordinairy, imo there is a good product out there, that resembles the combon of the amino acids iside fatcells, so it can be absorbed by the fat cells in te face, so thhey shriffle less due to aging due to getting "feed" with that oil.


Preston said:


> They can help in anti ageing and reverse ageing.


true that.
Peptides help good.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> Edward how is your dating life when it comes to young skinny cute girls? Like is 18-24 on a regular basis doable?


I'll report later, when I finsihed muh looskamxxing and been more pro-active. I will compares also, how dating was for m back in 2010 versus now.
Recent past. I do recieve uninvited flirtings by women aged 30 range. But not by women age 18-25. But I wanna see, what happens when I persue. Just for the fun. data of it. But I will do that, after I finished my looksmaxxing path, which is finished after I recover from my eyes-laser. Than I'm done with this, mentally speaking. And I maxxed out as much as i wanted.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Sor


Chadethnic101 said:


> I agree my rhino recovery fucked me up mentally and physically, wasted a full year avoiding doing stuff after it.
> I came to this conclusion the results are never as good as you expect.
> I won't go thru with a revision and will accept the satisfactory results (nostrils still wide and he left my Columella crooked)


Sorry to hear it was disappointing. I’m also just learning to say fuck it. Did everything I can. That’s good enough


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I a
> 
> I addressed the the fraud securing Stacy argument. If a fraud pro creates with her and not a genuine Chad that child will not be as high genetic quality as two original high quality parents. Eugenics would have the best reproducing every generation. For the individual in his lifetime he’s you secure a better child for yourself and your personal genes but in terms of the group it is not a good long outcome.
> Imagine a country where only genetic elites reproduces. Imagine that country after hundreds of years. Now imagine the fraud and Stacey combination for hundreds of years. No comparison in the final stick can’t beat nature.
> ...



So your argument is to allow chad to reproduce with my girlfriend and I should raise his superior genes to better society in general? 

Anyway to counter your argument Broke Low IQ displaced chad who pumps and dump and runs away who gives Chad baby is inferior to

PGD designed baby + wealth + stable blackpilled parenting + IQ creating two HTN kids and 2 Chadlite/Stacey Lite kids


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Techniques improve over time.


can you elaborate this please?


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Don’t 


eduardkoopman said:


> I'll report later, when I finsihed muh looskamxxing and been more pro-active. I will compares also, how dating was for m back in 2010 versus now.
> Recent past. I do recieve uninvited flirtings by women aged 30 range. But not by women age 18-25. But I wanna see, what happens when I persue. Just for the fun. data of it. But I will do that, after I finished my looksmaxxing path, which is finished after I recover from my eyes-laser. Than I'm done with this, mentally speaking. And I maxxed out as much as i wanted.


Don’t make the mistake of thinking you’ll just wait til you are finished looksmaxxing first or until all is ready. You’re ready now as you are. If you fail you fail. But have a go. Wishing you all the best. Good guy and deserve it 👍


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> So your argument is to allow chad to reproduce with my girlfriend and I should raise his superior genes to better society in general?
> 
> Anyway to counter your argument Broke Low IQ displaced chad who pumps and dump and runs away who gives Chad baby is inferior to
> 
> PGD designed baby + wealth + stable blackpilled parenting + IQ creating two HTN kids and 2 Chadlite/Stacey Lite kids


Well it’s not so simple. Remember originally we were comparing fraud with Stacey versus Chad and Stacey. Your girlfriend is probably your looks caste. Which is natural. To be segregated like that. And yes, it probably would be better in terms of gene pool for Chad to mate with most women. Which is how it was for millennia before marriage arose as the solution which encouraged co-operation amongst all and net result was a better more advanced society. So not so easy to decide.

chances are much higher chad will be higher iq and higher sev (socio economic value) 

again Chad can also have high parental investment too 

I think this pgd thing is a pipe dream. Nature knows best. If people had choice to create best they would creat Swedish chads and stacies. Which nature has shown best. Granted best is that best adapted to the geographical area it is in.

that’s what i think anyway


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> can you elaborate this please?


All the major implant types (skull, infra-malar, wraparound jaw) have improved placement and design today as compared to like 7 years ago.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Don’t
> 
> Don’t make the mistake of thinking you’ll just wait til you are finished looksmaxxing first or until all is ready. You’re ready now as you are. If you fail you fail. But have a go. Wishing you all the best. Good guy and deserve it 👍


Yeah, I agree. I have to set, and I now have set the end date. Been like 2 years, of maxxing my looks, and building up again my possessions and life situation (because I had given it all away to charities, when aiming to become a Buddhust monk whom owns nothing, lives giga minimalist). So 2 years ago, I had to build myself up again from scratch, it fealt. I'm happy now, what I acheived in 2 years time, with looks, health and possesssions again.
Now I hope to soon, go enjoy the fruits of these labors. Whatever the fruits will be.

I hope you have good life, and lifestyle also. now, or else in the furture times.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> . Wishing you all the best. Good guy and deserve it 👍


#youtoo

Don't forget.
We all gonna make it , brah


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Thab


eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah, I agree. I have to set, and I now have set the end date. Been like 2 years, of maxxing my looks, and building up again my possessions and life situation (because I had given it all away, when aiming to become a Buddhust monk). So 2 years ago, I had to build myself up again from scratch, it fealt. I'm happy now, what I acheived in 2 years time, with looks, health and possesssions again.
> Now I hope to soon, go enjoy the fruits of these labors. Whatever the fruits will be.
> 
> I hope you have good life, and lifestyle also. now, or else in the furture times.


Thank you very much. Let’s hope for good things for once 😃
Time for living is now. We have to accept as we are while doing our best. 
and a big one , which I am guilty of, not expecting to be gods gift or have all the abundance. And not be greedy. Do what we can. Live life and get the most of it. But be wholesome and normal too.
Cheers 🍻


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1445426


What the fuck, subhuman (had a good pheno just had alot of craniofacial dystrophy) but became chadlite/low tier chad. still recessed and downward grown but a huge change


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 17, 2021)

Preston said:


> A few people do ascend hard tho. Look at these b/a. These kind of ascensions are very rare but they aren't impossible.
> 
> Subhuman Incel to Clark Kent lookalike
> View attachment 1445603
> ...


Maxillary growth and jaw & chin=*everything, and the biggest ascencions always show improvement in these areas.

Jaws (maxila & mandible)=fucking everyhting, cranial base too*


----------



## Gaia262 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Well it’s not so simple. Remember originally we were comparing fraud with Stacey versus Chad and Stacey. Your girlfriend is probably your looks caste. Which is natural. To be segregated like that. And yes, it probably would be better in terms of gene pool for Chad to mate with most women. Which is how it was for millennia before marriage arose as the solution which encouraged co-operation amongst all and net result was a better more advanced society. So not so easy to decide.
> 
> chances are much higher chad will be higher iq and higher sev (socio economic value)
> 
> ...



Bro you troll so hard trying to get me into sissy cuckolding joi

Reminders 95% don't give two shits about their kids unlike we do.

Also pgd is not a pipe dream, i can travel the world getting my skull sawn to pieces ,you honestly think visiting a fertility clinic is scary to me. It's actually affordable.

Ok enough aspie analysis.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> All the major implant types (skull, infra-malar, wraparound jaw) have improved placement and design today as compared to like 7 years ago.


any precautions can you make ? i'll get it soon hopefully


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> any precautions can you make ? i'll get it soon hopefully


regarding which?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Dec 17, 2021)

it honestly depends on your starting point whether or not you should get surgery and how big of an impact it will make for you specifically


----------



## NarrowJaw (Dec 17, 2021)

From your experience, which surgery was the most physically painful to recover from (besides LL)?


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

why wont you say who did your rhino? There is zero chance of that doxxing you.


----------



## Lawton88 (Dec 17, 2021)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it honestly depends on your starting point whether or not you should get surgery and how big of an impact it will make for you specifically



This - if you are a person with a large recession etc. that surgery can take you from a 3/10 to a 5/10 you need to do it if you can. I would argue its even worth doing if the surgery could raise you from a normie 5/10 to a high tier normie 6/10.


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Saving for surgeries makes you a hermit loser. Bad results and hiding after makes you a hermit loser. I am tragically too old now even if all went very well. Not worth it. I missed out.



I did LL too, so can I empathize. I spent about 50k in total, but I was actually extremely happy with the results (11.5 cm, excellent alignment). I had absolutely no life during the saving process though, and it was similar during the recovery.

Would you mind sharing the surgeon you used for the custom implants? I only plan to do one more surgery and then I'm done.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> regarding which?


i'll get malar implants mostly for angularity, my face is not narrow but i definitely need angularity. i'm considering peek but bigger wound bigger problems on soft tissue attachments so do you suggest silicone? if so any precautions on that?


----------



## Tobias Fünke (Dec 17, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I think the problem is that you spent 14 years implementing the plan. You are essentially accruing damage mentally and physically with age especially in this mindset.
> 
> If you did it in 3 years and then spent 11 years capitalising on the gains in terms of being NT (clubbing, traveling , dating ect) it would be worth it.
> 
> ...


This is legit. People buy lottery tickets not because they think they will win but because they know that there is a chance they may win. Ugly people plan surgeries not expecting to be god level but because there is a chance. It gives hope. Otherwise what's the alternative? The advice to "live your life" only applies if you have a life worth living in the first place. Approaching women while ugly doesn't build character it only crushes what little self esteem you have to begin with. The brutal rejections only make you desire surgeries more if anything.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 17, 2021)

There was a guy many years ago on jawsurgeryforum who went from incel to chad with some jaw surgeries and a rhino I believe.

the problem is self reporting is low. You could go on real self and try to find people who give rave reviews or procedures hint at it changing their dating life.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 17, 2021)

Btw I’m also friends with a girl who got double jaw surgery and went from ugly duckling to famous insta gram model flying all over the world


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

MrRubiks said:


> I did LL too, so can I empathize. I spent about 50k in total, but I was actually extremely happy with the results (11.5 cm, excellent alignment). I had absolutely no life during the saving process though, and it was similar during the recovery.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the surgeon you used for the custom implants? I only plan to do one more surgery and then I'm done.


-How much of it was femur, how much tibia?
-Can you talk about athleticism/sprinting/jumping/higher distance running/Squats/deadlifts?

lifefuel regarding your female friend. i'm getting bimax next year


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

NarrowJaw said:


> From your experience, which surgery was the most physically painful to recover from (besides LL)?


It’s hard to say since I had all procedures done at the same time. Pain wise lot of headache pain in general after implants. Especially with massive swelling. Eyes don’t open too with swelling. Nerve pain from LL beats all without a doubt.

post op actual pain not too bad. Maybe constant 3 for week or so. Although I had bicoronal incision cut all around head and then had to wear a bandage for chin support. It was too right and the pressure built like crazy. I was dancing for some time with that pain. Honestly the worst actual pain of the lot was iv antibiotics. So sooo painful going in. I insisted on tablets instead. Maybe my veins are right I don’t know or nurse incompetence, but bad.

The worst is the discomfort all around in everything. Can’t open mouth for maybe 2 weeks. Hard to chew. Risky with incisions too. Eyes not able to see much with massive swelling. Constipation. Choking on the fluids and bleeding for the first week. Not sleeping well. Lot of that kind of stuff.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow co


MrRubiks said:


> I did LL too, so can I empathize. I spent about 50k in total, but I was actually extremely happy with the results (11.5 cm, excellent alignment). I had absolutely no life during the saving process though, and it was similar during the recovery.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the surgeon you used for the custom implants? I only plan to do one more surgery and then I'm done.


Wow! Congrats on the 11.5cm! Well done.

not being secretive or trying to not give you information but tbh I certainly would not recommend my doctor to anyone. He fucked up with me twice. Thousands and thousands of dollars. Pain suffering. Time planning. The 3 years of hermit life while waiting to be corrected and he fucks up again. No. I wouldn’t wish that on anyone else. Best bet is to have a template email with what you want. As much information and simulation pictures as possible all angles but be concise obviously. And objective. Then send that to as many surgeons as you can. Many will try get the consult fee from you. Unless they are worthwhile I avoid that.

ultimately most surgeons will not be able to help or fit custom implants or will be ludicrously expensive. So you will take what you can get in a sense. But from what options you do have I would base it on what exactly is the surgeon saying. Not just “ya I can do that”. How. How exactly will you fit them. Have a list of possible complications and how they will prevent etc etc. Aftercare if needed. And a general sense of does this guy actually know what he is doing. They are all silver tongued salesmen. And if you get a sense this guy will be there if I have problems. Are they genuine. But most important is to really decide what exactly they are saying. How, what where kind of thing. Easy to just agree but this has to be done.

for what it is worth I will be on the look out for another doctor to fix my botch job now.


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 17, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> -How much of it was femur, how much tibia?
> -Can you talk about athleticism/sprinting/jumping/higher distance running/Squats/deadlifts?
> 
> lifefuel regarding your female friend. i'm getting bimax next year


5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. And I actually just got cleared to do more athletic activities today. My last surgery, which was removal of the femoral fixators, was about 3 months ago.


----------



## Forget it (Dec 17, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i'll get malar implants mostly for angularity, my face is not narrow but i definitely need angularity. i'm considering peek but bigger wound bigger problems on soft tissue attachments so do you suggest silicone? if so any precautions on that?


Here we have it! 
you talk shit and come at it aggressively in my thread and then later verbatim parrot what i just said about malar implants. 
I absolutely despise people like you. A plague you are


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 17, 2021)

what do u think ive got done if any


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Wow! Congrats on the 11.5cm! Well done.


Thank you! It was without a doubt the most painful experience of my life. 

And I think that's excellent advice you're giving. Knowing exactly how the procedure is done, along with a list of potential complications, is invaluable.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Here we have it!
> you talk shit and come at it aggressively in my thread and then later verbatim parrot what i just said about malar implants.
> I absolutely despise people like you. A plague you are


i was talking with cosmicmaxxet, you sound like a total bs, sorry.

prove your points if you want respectable answers


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i'll get malar implants mostly for angularity, my face is not narrow but i definitely need angularity. i'm considering peek but bigger wound bigger problems on soft tissue attachments so do you suggest silicone? if so any precautions on that?


I've only done infras, not zygos/malar, but ya I would always suggest sillicone. I did mostly bellafill for zygo area.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

MrRubiks said:


> 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. And I actually just got cleared to do more athletic activities today. My last surgery, which was removal of the femoral fixators, was about 3 months ago.


Congrats!


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> what do u think ive got done if any


those are all you? fantastic job. But the lips is too much.

What exact procedures did you do for your eyes? And what doc?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 17, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> those are all you? fantastic job. But the lips is too much.
> 
> What exact procedures did you do for your eyes? And what doc?


you can find me on tiktok at jamessapphireofficial also I'm natural never had surgery before but its over for me


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> you can find me on tiktok at jamessapphireofficial also I'm natural never had surgery before but its over for me


so the lips is just makeup? 

It's not over for you if you fix your lips or stop wearing makeup on them.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 17, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> so the lips is just makeup?
> 
> It's not over for you if you fix your lips or stop wearing makeup on them.


fuck no look online at my profile on tiktok or Instagram I'm natural I wear no makeup my raging pro conservative family would hang me


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Proof?


Don't remember where pictures from with description. Will try to find


----------



## ScramFranklin (Dec 17, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> fuck no look online at my profile on tiktok or Instagram I'm natural I wear no makeup my raging pro conservative family would hang me


i looked at your isnt. Obviously you lean maxxed and hair maxxed. But idk why the lips look so big in a couple

and the canthal tilt in your eyes changed. that cant be done naturally


----------



## Exsubhuman (Dec 17, 2021)

Surgeries are literlly one of the non cope ways to accend in looks (of course you need knowledge about your face and base and how it can be improve, whats your failues , surgeries order etc,), of course not everyone can accend hard from surgery. 
for example i did trimax including modfied lefort 3 and accend pretty well.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 17, 2021)

I've had bimax plus rhino and it definitely ascended me plus helped my breathing; however, I WAS a birdcel to begin with. Most people won't make it to Chad but can get to HTN/Chad Lite if average base.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. Jsanza is perpetually fucked due to awful soft tissues. He has too much skin and very little skeletal support. Jaw surgery would help but he'd still be ugly.


Cheekbones implants, jaw implants should fix this?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 17, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> i looked at your isnt. Obviously you lean maxxed and hair maxxed. But idk why the lips look so big in a couple
> 
> and the canthal tilt in your eyes changed. that cant be done naturally


yeah bro its all puberty im natural too even if I wasn't id never admit to surgery lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> what do u think ive got done if any


damn, them lips fillers


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 17, 2021)

I have to weigh in here. As someone who has done some surgeries I have to say that If only you have a big failo you should get surgery. The harmony can be fucked easily. If you are turbomanlet below 5'4 only then consider LL. Usually many facial failos can be fixed with one surgery bimax and implants or fillers or fat grafting for under eyes and zygos . Also if nose is a huge failo only then have surgery if you want to fix it.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> damn, them lips fillers


im natural as fuck bro!


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 17, 2021)

doomguy333 said:


> Very legit I just had 1 rhino and it was bad result ,now I'm bleeding daily from the nose. I just wanna quit this life.


I had the same after rhino. Had my nose surgically ligated and now no more nose bleeds.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 17, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> There was a guy many years ago on jawsurgeryforum who went from incel to chad with some jaw surgeries and a rhino I believe.
> 
> the problem is self reporting is low. You could go on real self and try to find people who give rave reviews or procedures hint at it changing their dating life.


Can you find this guy? Very curious

Or where i can find his results


----------



## Deleted member 15516 (Dec 17, 2021)

Exsubhuman said:


> Surgeries are literlly one of the non cope ways to accend in looks (of course you need knowledge about your face and base and how it can be improve, whats your failues , surgeries order etc,), of course not everyone can accend hard from surgery.
> for example i did trimax including modfied lefort 3 and accend pretty well.


And I thought that my high lefort 1 was insane jfl


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> but doubt you have good proportions man...
> from 5'7 to 6'1
> your legs must be too long for you body


that's very hard to do tbh. maybe compared to arms or skull size if small but compared to torso nobody would guess it's LL or think it's disproportionate.

most people have short looking legs nowadays and long legs are aesthetic as fuck. LL needs to be developed more to improve costs recovery etc tbh


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

MrRubiks said:


> 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. And I actually just got cleared to do more athletic activities today. My last surgery, which was removal of the femoral fixators, was about 3 months ago.


can you please share videos of you walking/running/doing activities? would be extremely insightful


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Sor
> 
> Sorry to hear it was disappointing. I’m also just learning to say fuck it. Did everything I can. That’s good enough


The side looks great so there's some positive, it didn't actually make me much more attractive still the same level at HTN. Tbh we need to mentalmaxx before looksmax imo


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 17, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> There was a guy many years ago on jawsurgeryforum who went from incel to chad with some jaw surgeries and a rhino I believe.
> 
> the problem is self reporting is low. You could go on real self and try to find people who give rave reviews or procedures hint at it changing their dating life.


Is this getlooksordietrying?
Honestly he had the best ever transformation from ltn to chadlite/chad. And TYD from lookism he looked great too.
Apart from that nobody, amnesia was normie range when he started and only needed minor improvements.
Salludon is s fraud anyways who hides what he did so we can't be certain about him


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 17, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


They´ll seemingly only ruin your life if you go in with unrealistic expectations and expect them to be miracles. Not sure what you mean by not being able to become Chad, though. 
Sure, if you were awful looking prior, I´d agree but if you were good-looking with a particular failo holding you back, you surely could become what some would consider Chad.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 17, 2021)

Exsubhuman said:


> Surgeries are literlly one of the non cope ways to accend in looks (of course you need knowledge about your face and base and how it can be improve, whats your failues , surgeries order etc,), of course not everyone can accend hard from surgery.
> for example i did trimax including modfied lefort 3 and accend pretty well.


Also very dependant, on the skill and work delivered by the surgeon.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I've only done infras, not zygos/malar, but ya I would always suggest sillicone. I did mostly bellafill for zygo area.


which surgeon you would suggest for custom malar/cheekbone implants?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> which surgeon you would suggest for custom malar/cheekbone implants?


Eppley


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Eppley


How much does he charge for custom infraorbital malar implants?

And I've seen you say how you don't like Taban. What eye surgeons do you reccomend?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Crowz said:


> How much does he charge for custom infraorbital malar implants?
> 
> And I've seen you say how you don't like Taban. What eye surgeons do you reccomend?


Not sure, I think like 12k. I would go to Eppley for saddle-infras plus drill hole plus eyelid retraction if I could do it again.
Other than that, Douglas and Massry are good oculoplastics.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Not sure, I think like 12k. I would go to Eppley for saddle-infras plus drill hole plus eyelid retraction if I could do it again.
> Other than that, Douglas and Massry are good oculoplastics.


You mentioned bellafill for the zygos? For what to make your cheekbones sharper and more angular? Isn't bellafill used for wrinkles and shit?


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Dec 17, 2021)

Water is wet. Everybody knows that surgery is risky, to some extend unpredictable and the results heavily depent on an individuals base.

It's on one hand true that a recessed framcel manlet with bad pheno can never ascend.

But on the other hand, it would be pure ignorance to say that a 6'3'' guy with solid frame but recessed jaws and hollow under eyes couldn't ascend A LOT with a regular bimax and under eye fat grafts.

Surgery is always individual and to say that result will generally not be satisfying is a statement full of shit. Even if it were true (which it obviously isn't) there is still no excuse for someone not to pursue happiness and attractiveness which can be improved even through minor surgeries, granted they are intelligently combined.

As for your case: If you need LL as a manlet, it's over anyways. Then, even more so, facial implants are complete bullshit, except for maybe jaw angle implants. I don't know about your specific case, but the choice of surgeries appears very low IQ to me (no front).

I'd say if someone needs more than 3 or 4 invasive surgeries (invasive means it has to be done under general anaesthesia) it's not even worth to try it.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> You mentioned bellafill for the zygos? For what to make your cheekbones sharper and more angular? Isn't bellafill used for wrinkles and shit?


It is used for both. The precise placement and lack of risk of zygo muscle dis-attachment is why I chose that instead of a malar/zygo implant.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> It is used for both. The precise placement and lack of risk of zygo muscle dis-attachment is why I chose that instead of a malar/zygo implant.


Is bellafill able to create sharpness considering that it has a softer consistency? Can you PM before and after pictures of your zygos?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 17, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1445426


Jews bro....


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Is bellafill able to create sharpness considering that it has a softer consistency? Can you PM before and after pictures of your zygos?


can create some volume and projection. Ya I'll have to dig it up as its specific points in my surgery history.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Dec 17, 2021)

dude it seems like you didnt plan your surgeries too well. if you took the time to make a proper surgical plan, consult with lots of surgeons and high iq users here, a lot of the suffering that you endured, as unfortunate as it was, could have been avoided.

saying that surgery will ruin someone's life is a massive overstatement. if that was the case aesthetic surgery would never have become a thing in the first place


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 17, 2021)

We are aware that surgeries won't turn the majority of us to Chads and I don't even believe that people are into that. Surgeries to me are simply a part of self-improvement. One can lose weight and get in shape, so why can't someone fix any facial flaws and get some improvement (minor improvement but nevertheless).

It requires a tremendous amount of money so one has to be fully engaged to get a surgery. You don't just wake up any random day with the belief you will get a surgery just for the sake of it. However, one has to know what makes his failo a failo and his limitations (pheno, skin type,etc..).

Therefore, it is wrong to tell to anyone not to go for hardmaxxes and to just fully embrace its flaws because there could be huge potential in one improving his looks through surgeries.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> can create some volume and projection. Ya I'll have to dig it up as its specific points in my surgery history.


Did it give you a better ogee curve?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> dude it seems like you didnt plan your surgeries too well. if you took the time to make a proper surgical plan, consult with lots of surgeons and high iq users here, a lot of the suffering that you endured, as unfortunate as it was, could have been avoided.
> 
> saying that surgery will ruin someone's life is a massive overstatement. if that was the case aesthetic surgery would never have become a thing in the first place


Sometimes you can still fuck up with all of the blackpilled planning in the world. Look at titbot for example.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 17, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> no , first i had fixation failure because the idiot used one single screw to hold everything , then I got an infection in the implant that was combined with the genio for more horizontal projection.
> 
> He removed the implant and replaced the screw with titanium plates. Now 4 months post op, ngl everything feels stiff and hurts at times but i've just accepted that, only concern is another serious complication


How much advancement did you get between the genio and the implant? I've heard that you can't really go past 5mm on the implant portion of that combination surgery or else you put too much pressure on the implant and it becomes prone to shifting/erosion.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Did it give you a better ogee curve?


ya but I also had OBO which augmented that


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Dec 17, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Sometimes you can still fuck up with all of the blackpilled planning in the world. Look at titbot for example.


I don't think titbots surgery was necessary tbh


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I don't think titbots surgery was necessary tbh


Yeah. All he really needed was a lower lid retraction in one eye and better eyebrows and eyelashes as well as color contacts. Nigga got orbital decompression instead just because some high IQ blackpillers over here told him too. Same thing happened to tyrion. He only really needed a genio or chin implant but if he was still intent on getting bimax, he should have been more conservative with his movements. Surgery to become chad doesn't exist. But it is still legit for making minor improvements. I say, if you are not deformed, stick to less extreme surgeries to iron out any imperfections and then do every single softmax there is.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 17, 2021)

NormieKilla said:


> We are aware that surgeries won't turn the majority of us to Chads and I don't even believe that people are into that. Surgeries to me are simply a part of self-improvement. One can lose weight and get in shape, so why can't someone fix any facial flaws and get some improvement (minor improvement but nevertheless).
> 
> It requires a tremendous amount of money so one has to be fully engaged to get a surgery. You don't just wake up any random day with the belief you will get a surgery just for the sake of it. However, one has to know what makes his failo a failo and his limitations (pheno, skin type,etc..).
> 
> Therefore, it is wrong to tell to anyone not to go for hardmaxxes and to just fully embrace its flaws because there could be huge potential in one improving his looks through surgeries.


I am willing to bet that a lot of the people here considering bimax won't really benefit from it. I'd say it is one of the surgeries this forum is the most delusional about. Barely, anybody here has jaws that are deformed to the point that bimax would give them a huge improvement.


----------



## rubybrrr (Dec 18, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Yes. There is a lot of avoiding activities trying to save money etc. Thinking not ready until surgery etc. And recovery and if problem. My last surgery facial implants. Looked “off”. I avoided people a lot over it. Took me 3 years to save money to have revision. And recovering now again. Alas. Doesn’t look fixed once again.
> I have come to the conclusion of acceptance now. I have to just accept it.
> I understand without pics it is hard to think what problem. My features are augmented. But I still have some “odd” unnatural parts like rounding or oversizing etc.


You just didn’t get the right implants or right implant shapes. That’s on you. I’m getting midface implants which I am designing myself alongside eppley. So much thought has gone into what the shape should be to look natural. I would NEVER just get basic non custom implants placed by some random surgeon.


----------



## Midgetcel (Dec 18, 2021)

DON'T LISTEN TO THIS SUBHUMAN FILTH WRITING IN BROKEN ENGLISH, LOOKS ARE EVEYRTHING


----------



## Forget it (Dec 18, 2021)

rubybrrr said:


> You just didn’t get the right implants or right implant shapes. That’s on you. I’m getting midface implants which I am designing myself alongside eppley. So much thought has gone into what the shape should be to look natural. I would NEVER just get basic non custom implants placed by some random surgeon.


I can’t wait to hear how it goes for you after. Don’t speak too soon. Pride before the fall.
Let us know. You know it all now it seems but let’s see after. Best of luck


----------



## Real (Dec 18, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Best post of the entire thread: uranio said: What people don’t understand here is that it’s all about your base. If u have big failos like narrow skull, narrow IPD, non existent orbitals, bad body structure or bad pheno there is no point on surgerymaxing trying to become chad . If you just need some jaw work and other minor procedures like a rhino or a hair transplant surgeries is the way to go.
> 
> OP you have a subhuman base so you could only expect minor improvements and looking fake in the process
> Somebody like myself would benefit rather GREATLY from surgery. You however, no. This has always been talked about on this site
> Trucels getting surgery is a recipe for disaster. It's like using a pile of horse shit, moulding all of it into the shape of a Christmas tree and putting decorations on top and saying merry Christmas. It's a good effort but it still looks like shit!



@uranio @MakinItHappenReturn :
How is my Base? Would appreciate a look of you, 
Pics: https://looksmax.org/threads/rhino-...or-browridge-implant-pics.431728/post-7164698


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 18, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Not sure, I think like 12k. I would go to Eppley for saddle-infras plus drill hole plus eyelid retraction if I could do it again.
> Other than that, Douglas and Massry are good oculoplastic


Cosmicmaxxer how is your life now you have ascended so to speak?
Do you slay/gt a lot of female attention are you genuinely enjoying and living your life to the fullest now would u say?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 18, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Cosmicmaxxer how is your life now you have ascended so to speak?
> Do you slay/gt a lot of female attention are you genuinely enjoying and living your life to the fullest now would u say?


You gotta keep in mind that he got 600k of plastic surgery. Don't expect an unbiased response lol.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 18, 2021)

rubybrrr said:


> You just didn’t get the right implants or right implant shapes. That’s on you. I’m getting midface implants which I am designing myself alongside eppley. So much thought has gone into what the shape should be to look natural. I would NEVER just get basic non custom implants placed by some random surgeon.


Anything can go wrong. Even with lots of planning, there is still a lot even the best surgeons can't predict. I am not against surgery to improve your looks. Heck, I am probs going to a couple to fix my flaws (even something as invasive as bimax if I am the right candidate for it) but I know there is always a risk.


----------



## Real (Dec 18, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> no , first i had fixation failure because the idiot used one single screw to hold everything , then I got an infection in the implant that was combined with the genio for more horizontal projection.
> He removed the implant and replaced the screw with titanium plates. Now 4 months post op, ngl everything feels stiff and hurts at times but i've just accepted that, only concern is another serious complication


Regarding Pros/Cons of Surgeries: 
What happens when one has an Infection with an implant - of course you take it out... and i guess you have to let it heal up without any implant? And then possibly put one in again later?


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 18, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> damn, them lips fillers


ay bro im naturalk


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 18, 2021)

Midgetcel said:


> DON'T LISTEN TO THIS SUBHUMAN FILTH WRITING IN BROKEN ENGLISH, LOOKS ARE EVEYRTHING


He makes some great points. People here, especially those who plan to get every surgery under the sun, should listen to him. A lot of users have delusional expectations regarding surgeries.


----------



## user47283 (Dec 18, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> no , first i had fixation failure because the idiot used one single screw to hold everything , then I got an infection in the implant that was combined with the genio for more horizontal projection.
> 
> He removed the implant and replaced the screw with titanium plates. Now 4 months post op, ngl everything feels stiff and hurts at times but i've just accepted that, only concern is another serious complication


on a good note , I love my aesthetic result. It made my whole skull taller
View attachment 1445436

View attachment 1445437

the lip assymetry has normalized now this was immediate post op after my last revision


Real said:


> Regarding Pros/Cons of Surgeries:
> What happens when one has an Infection with an implant - of course you take it out... and i guess you have to let it heal up without any implant? And then possibly put one in again later?


yes but i didn't put it in again cuz would just be the same crap show all over , the genio is good enough although def looked nicer with implant but i'm also getting bimax


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 18, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> on a good note , I love my aesthetic result. It made my whole skull taller
> View attachment 1445436
> 
> View attachment 1445437
> ...


Who was your surgeon?


----------



## rubybrrr (Dec 18, 2021)

Forget it said:


> I can’t wait to hear how it goes for you after. Don’t speak too soon. Pride before the fall.
> Let us know. You know it all now it seems but let’s see after. Best of luck


Man I’d absolutely love to but I will never risk getting doxxed for the sake of making a point. I’ll definitely post about it after. Biggest concern will be that they are too big which in that case is an easy fix. Basically my situation is having a very recessed flat midface. I’m going to be adding volume there which should give more “life” to my face. I know for a fact more volume there would make me look better it’s just a matter of keeping it natural looking


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 20, 2021)

ScramFranklin said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!



OldVirgin said:


> but doubt you have good proportions man...
> from 5'7 to 6'1
> your legs must be too long for you body


IMO, legs/torso ratio shouldn't exceed one SD above mean. This long-legged aesthetic is a good thing, but too much beyond that and it just doesn't look good. And wingspan should be very close to height.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 24, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I don't think titbots surgery was necessary tbh


Brutal


----------



## Titbot (Dec 24, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


Only ascension I have ever seen


----------



## Mustascend (Dec 29, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


You're a straight up prick if you come in here dismissing something without a shred of evidence. "MuH PrIvAcY". That's the cost of making claims that dismiss the one shred of hope a lot of these users have. Either make your claims with photographic evidence, or don't waste our time with this trash


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 29, 2021)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


Only legit surgery is height. Get LL to 6'3 and you'll ascend with 4/10 face


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 31, 2021)

Op at least write the names of your orbital rim surgeon


----------



## UglyGod360 (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnrd what your name is is what I'm going to do to this thread


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 31, 2021)

ive only read the first page so far, but what I’ve learned so far is to not cheap out and do my nomad with Alfaro


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jan 25, 2022)

seems like larp ngl


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Only ascension I have ever seen


I hope the right is before


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 31, 2022)

This thread reads like online shopping pages where only people who had problems with the products give reviews, not a single person says good things unless it exceeds their expectations. If y'all had bad experiences with surgeries I feel sorry but don't project your frustrations and mental health issues on other people. 
As always I'm high iq af


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Yeah. All he really needed was a lower lid retraction in one eye and better eyebrows and eyelashes as well as color contacts. Nigga got orbital decompression instead just because some high IQ blackpillers over here told him too. Same thing happened to tyrion. He only really needed a genio or chin implant but if he was still intent on getting bimax, he should have been more conservative with his movements. Surgery to become chad doesn't exist. But it is still legit for making minor improvements. I say, if you are not deformed, stick to less extreme surgeries to iron out any imperfections and then do every single softmax there is.


do you consider custom infraorbital rim implants extreme and unsafe?


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 17, 2022)

op is a lying faggot who cannot even show 1 legit proof. 


fuck you @Forget it


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 17, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> Most of the things you said couldn't have been said better.
> 
> I just made 1 mistake with undergoing a more severe surgery and fked myself over. Horrible outcome, and it did drove me down a downward spiral.
> 
> ...


what surgery did you get?


----------



## Pakicel (Feb 17, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> do you consider custom infraorbital rim implants extreme and unsafe?


Less likely to make you look uncanny than other eye related work.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

I just want to update my experience. 

I have just had another disaster experience. My last corrective implant surgery infection for 3 months. Had to remove one side of face implants. I am completely devastated. I will struggle very much from now. I have really never been so low. 

I can not stop anyone doing their goals and dreams. But I can say I regret every single cosmetic procedure I have done. My life has been so bad since. 

If you ask me. Please. Please do not do any cosmetic surgeries whatsoever. I wish I never did. I am going to try to survive now. 

Take care everyone


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I just want to update my experience.
> 
> I have just had another disaster experience. My last corrective implant surgery infection for 3 months. Had to remove one side of face implants. I am completely devastated. I will struggle very much from now. I have really never been so low.
> 
> ...


I respect you sharing your opinion. I can say from my own experience that I had cosmetic surgery and I have enjoyed the results. Many others have had the same experience.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> I respect you sharing your opinion. I can say from my own experience that I had cosmetic surgery and I have enjoyed the results. Many others have had the same experience.


I’m glad to hear it. I wish I did. I hope you can all enjoy life now and move on. 

I have to move on with botched results. It’s going to be hard but I have no choice now


----------



## Patient A (Aug 7, 2022)

@Cardiologyscribe


----------



## Patient A (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I have done so many surgeries also.





Forget it said:


> Maybe 12 or more years.





Forget it said:


> — LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total),
> — custom full facial implant surgery twice,
> — rhino twice,
> — otoplasty twice,
> ...




Did you even softmax your skin or improved your diet, your bloating, your lifestyle, your day to day plans, your mental state. Those are the things you are supposed to deal with before even getting appointments with surgeons imo.

What you think you can just go under a knife and not do anything else. It’s called soft maxxing and then hardmaxing for a reason.

Also 3D surgery planning is developing actively

I suppose over the 12 years since this started, the road to looksmaxing have evolved through trial and error, observation, and general time just talking about it all.

Thank you for your sacrifices soldier 🫡


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 7, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Anything can go wrong. Even with lots of planning, there is still a lot even the best surgeons can't predict. I am not against surgery to improve your looks. Heck, I am probs going to a couple to fix my flaws (even something as invasive as bimax if I am the right candidate for it) but I know there is always a risk.


The mistake people make is when they already have a trait that is average or even good and they try and get surgery to make this trait mogger tier or some shit

Surgery should only be used when you have failos on your face to make them normal

For example I have a 34mm which is very short- I would probablly get a 4-6mm geniopplasty downwards and then my chin would be normal looking. I could get a 1.5cm genio to have a mogger chin but theres a big risk itll look uncanny on me.

Surgery is good at fixing your failos- but it isnt very good at creating halos- for those you need to either be born with them for most things or gymmax for body, maybe veneers for teeth etc


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 7, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The mistake people make is when they already have a trait that is average or even good and they try and get surgery to make this trait mogger tier or some shit
> 
> Surgery should only be used when you have failos on your face to make them normal
> 
> ...


Why do people on this site including me keep repeating this shit lol? We have all known this for a while but I guess we have a tendency to overthink.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Did you even softmax your skin or improved your diet, your bloating, your lifestyle, your day to day plans, your mental state. Those are the things you are supposed to deal with before even getting appointments with surgeons imo.
> 
> What you think you can just go under a knife and not do anything else. It’s called soft maxxing and then hardmaxing for a reason.
> 
> ...


I don’t think it has evolved really tbh. I’ve been around to read all the “latest” new golden nugget procedures and processes. From custom implants and bone cements to forward maxilla lefort to bimax to ior implants. You name it. So many different phases where the crowd think the latest thing is the answer. It’s not. It’s just not. Or this latest surgeon is the real deal and the others are bad etc. that’s also not the case I believe. Most surgeons and results are underwhelming at best. Disaster at worst. It’s just not worth it. 

Softmaxxing dying my eyebrows was actually a better improvement than any surgeries I did. I should have just kept in good shape. Dressed well and got a good haircut for me. Not joking 

I’ve done custom implants and all the 3D planning too. Not the answer.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The mistake people make is when they already have a trait that is average or even good and they try and get surgery to make this trait mogger tier or some shit
> 
> Surgery should only be used when you have failos on your face to make them normal
> 
> ...


Even then I don’t even think surgery is good for fixing failos unless it is an actually look-twice at someone deformity. 

For example fix your chin height and then you might get mentalis dysfunction and ptosis and a hanging mouth. Which I now have


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Even then I don’t even think surgery is good for fixing failos unless it is an actually look-twice at someone deformity.
> 
> For example fix your chin height and then you might get mentalis dysfunction and ptosis and a hanging mouth. Which I now have


what about increasing chin height via compensating your bite with braces (wouldnt make a big difference but 2-3mm is not insignificant)

or what about compsoite bonding on the teeth to close gaps and whiten them?

are you even against things like this?

sure the gains are small but the risks are close to 0


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> what about increasing chin height via compensating your bite with braces (wouldnt make a big difference but 2-3mm is not insignificant)
> 
> or what about compsoite bonding on the teeth to close gaps and whiten them?
> 
> ...


I don’t think those are worth it honestly. If something is a tiny gain why bother. It won’t be that much of a change. 
What may seem like a small change like changing bite for chin height. That’s changing occlusion, and occlusal plane etc. there’s a trade off and could cause problems. Even the simple stuff can cause problems. Just not worth it. But up to people to decide.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

I think there is 2 things here 

First. That looking super good can be done and then people will be king of the world with all women. Not going to happen 

Second. That we all think we are so smart and understand a magic cheat code of looksmaxing that will work so well. And we know all the terminologies and procedures and materials etc. but the truth is it is not simple to translate to real world results. And surgeons are ambitious people who want to make money. They will indulge your false reality and promise the world. You’ll be disappointed at best. And we can pretty much always tell when people have something done like filler or some kind of uncanny effect is so easy to get


----------



## russiancel (Aug 7, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> The mistake people make is when they already have a trait that is average or even good and they try and get surgery to make this trait mogger tier or some shit
> 
> Surgery should only be used when you have failos on your face to make them normal
> 
> ...


true, you are the most high iq user on here since @Lagrange deleted his acc


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> true, you are the most high iq user on here since @Lagrange deleted his acc


I have seen your pics and a few treads you have put. Especially implants are terrible ones. You’re right. They are. I have many. 

But I think you look good and should stop this obsessing over looks. My advice but up to you. There’s still time for you to get out of all this before a mistake


----------



## russiancel (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I have seen your pics and a few treads you have put. Especially implants are terrible ones. You’re right. They are. I have many.
> 
> But I think you look good and should stop this obsessing over looks. My advice but up to you. There’s still time for you to get out of all this before a mistake


my failos are unfixable expect of height. I think of LL, Im saving money rn so maybe i will get it in 3-5 years. I will see.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> my failos are unfixable expect of height. I think of LL, Im saving money rn so maybe i will get it in 3-5 years. I will see.


I think I read you are 5’8?

Then just wear lifts maybe. You don’t even need lifts never mind LL

I went from 5,9 to 6. No difference in life after

Edit. 

I’d add. You don’t have any failos. I hope you can listen to me and not just shrug it off as I did when people told me before. Now I would give anything to go back to my old self


----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I just want to update my experience.
> 
> I have just had another disaster experience. My last corrective implant surgery infection for 3 months. Had to remove one side of face implants. I am completely devastated. I will struggle very much from now. I have really never been so low.
> 
> ...


Did you start doing all this to try get girls? How has the experience been? I don't think it's fair to say that surgeries will ruin your life, but not knowing when to stop, developing an obsession and getting more than needed and putting your life on hold just to keep getting surgeries (like Real Surgerymaxx said) seems pretty brutal. Hope you are doing okay man. But what is it that keep making you get more 12-13 years after you first started?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> Did you start doing all this to try get girls? How has the experience been? I don't think it's fair to say that surgeries will ruin your life, but not knowing when to stop, developing an obsession and getting more than needed and putting your life on hold just to keep getting surgeries (like Real Surgerymaxx said) seems pretty brutal. Hope you are doing okay man. But what is it that keep making you get more 12-13 years after you first started?


Yes I wanted to be super good looking to get a lot of women. And general Hall effect and validation. It did not work at all. I was much better looking before any surgeries. I was doing ok with women. But my delusion said I could become someone who can get any woman any where any time. Which is delusional. In general anyway (we don’t see that happening) and delusional that I honestly thought drs could get the result of a photoshop etc with no change to soft tissues and all in harmony. I was very very wrong. It has ruined my life. And surgery is simply not worth it. Any level. Any procedure. Unless actually deformed. 

I started first surgeries 13 years ago to correct some things I was insecure about. Dr actually said I should not do anymore but I still obsessed over my delusional plans. I thought about what to do and planned huge surgeries and saved for a few years. Closing my self off from life the entire time btw. Obsessed with surgeries only. (I see this trait here a lot too sadly) 

Anyway. First full face surgery. 5 or so years ago. Sadly trying to correct since. Multiple surgeries and main point. Every single surgery I have had has made me worse off. Backwards every time. Fact. 

Surgeons can not deliver. And the dream is delusional


----------



## Patient A (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I went from 5,9 to 6. No difference in life after


You broke your legs twice for 3 inches? JFL


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Patient A said:


> You broke your legs twice for 3 inches? JFL


You’re young I am guessing with JFL for some reason. 

I wrote already. The first time I had to go home and could not continue lengthening. Had to heal up and start again and live abroad for the entire 14 months


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

I’m going to struggle a lot in life now. And I had a great look and life before all. 

I hope you are listening. I hope you are paying attention.


----------



## Patient A (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I don’t think those are worth it honestly. If something is a tiny gain why bother. It won’t be that much of a change.
> What may seem like a small change like changing bite for chin height. That’s changing occlusion, and occlusal plane etc. there’s a trade off and could cause problems. Even the simple stuff can cause problems. Just not worth it. But up to people to decide.


Brother, you are supposed to compound your soft maxxing gains.


----------



## russiancel (Aug 7, 2022)

Patient A said:


> You broke your legs twice for 3 inches? JFL


LL gives 3 inches so why did u even wonder?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Brother, you are supposed to compound your soft maxxing gains.


Ideally yes. And accept who you are. 

I messed up. I am suffering now


----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Ideally yes. And accept who you are.
> 
> I messed up. I am suffering now


What was the latest surgery you got?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

Seth Walsh said:


> What was the latest surgery you got?


Today. Infection for 3+ months. Had to remove some implants. 
Now I am missing implants on one side and huge in the other side. Disaster.


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 7, 2022)

OP keep talking without showing legit proofs. typical gaslighting thread.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> OP keep talking without showing legit proofs. typical gaslighting thread.


Proof of what. Look around. Look at all the people disappointed or damaged by this. 

What can it do for me now? What good is the acceptance of people here that I am “legit”? Legit what? What advice can they give. I’m fucked. Lot of people are destroyed over this surgery crap


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Proof of what. Look around. Look at all the people disappointed or damaged by this.
> 
> What can it do for me now? What good is the acceptance of people here that I am “legit”? Legit what? What advice can they give. I’m fucked. Lot of people are destroyed over this surgery crap


first of all, you don't just get all the possible surgeries around. you went for full risk. second, you went for cheaper surgeons. also you said that ;


Forget it said:


> Third, Big one. There’s is no such thing as an ascension to Chad or slayer through surgery. Show me one. There’s none. Pipe dream. Sorry.


but, there are... there are lots of insane results. of course, you cannot transform a _birdcel _to a _chad_. it doesn't work like that. but one can improve his looks miraculously. there are insane ascensions.

you got LL 2 times. of course there would be some problems with soft tissue and tendons. what were you expecting? you got major, invasive surgeries with doctors you can _achieve_. people are afraid to get max lengthening like 7~8cm while you got twice. you break your legs twice.
if you are still can walk normally, that's insanely good result.


*also you can show tons of pictures, CT scans, reports, mails, videos while you just keep crying.*


so fuck you my _no proof_ *gaslighter *forum fellow.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> first of all, you don't just get all the possible surgeries around. you went for full risk. second, you went for cheaper surgeons. also you said that ;
> 
> but, there are... there are lots of insane results. of course, you cannot transform a birdcel to chad. it doesn't work like that. but one can improve his looks miraculously. however, there are insane ascensions.
> 
> ...


Who do you think you are?


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Who do you think you are?


Cultured, attractive and talented rational male​


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> Cultured, attractive and talented rational male​


Good luck with that so. Take care


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

I won’t be responding to disrespectful people. I have enough problems now


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Good luck with that so. Take care


no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof
no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof

no proof


----------



## russiancel (Aug 7, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> no proof
> 
> no proof
> 
> ...


what surgeries did u get yet


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> LL gives 3 inches so why did u even wonder?


because you dont need 2 surgeries for 3 inches


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> what surgeries did u get yet


castor oil rubbing on my eyebrows


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


Surgery is a last resort and can fix falios. I.e bad chin, bad nose, short etc.

But when PSL guys get bimax for a good base and then implants, things start going south.

I’ve come to the conclusion I need 3 surgeries
8cm Femur LL
6mm horizontal sliding genioplasty
Submental Lipo

I could get eye surgeries, implants but the chance of being botched is too high.


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Aug 7, 2022)

Injecting T > any surgery


----------



## russiancel (Aug 7, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> because you dont need 2 surgeries for 3 inches


maybe 3 inches are maximum gains which you can attain in one LL and OP got less


----------



## kingOfCrash (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your experience, Forget it. You can always become a drug user. Or wait for more advanced VR and take a second life there. Get a dog. Wish you the best.


----------



## madcap88 (Aug 7, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> what do u think ive got done if any


If your lips, chin, and cheeks were smaller you'd look amazing. Your overdone


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

russiancel said:


> what surgeries did u get yet


First post here. 
Plus 2 silicone implants and genioplasty since. And mentalis resuspension. All failed. And latest is removal of implants due to infection


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> because you dont need 2 surgeries for 3 inches


Original plan was 11 cm with 2 LL 

I had to abandon first attempt and heal up. Then I just took 6.5cm on tibia


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> Surgery is a last resort and can fix falios. I.e bad chin, bad nose, short etc.
> 
> But when PSL guys get bimax for a good base and then implants, things start going south.
> 
> ...


I hope that is enough for you and works. But chances of them going wrong are high too. LL is very tough. Maybe just go lifts for 4cm or so


----------



## Forget it (Aug 7, 2022)

kingOfCrash said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, Forget it. You can always become a drug user. Or wait for more advanced VR and take a second life there. Get a dog. Wish you the best.


I wouldn’t be into drugs or tech stuff. A dog. Maybe. But honestly I will just have to forget all this time of my life and mistakes and move on. As a normie


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.


*TLDR* you got a bunch of surgeries u didnt need and it fucked u up. 
rhino *sure* otoplasty *sure*
the other 8 surgeries?? bruh u may aswell get a head transplant

fix *FAILIOS *& mog thats it


----------



## Vain786 (Aug 7, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Ascending from subhuman to normie is not always possible either. What would you suggest this dude do?
> 
> View attachment 1445499


this dude could be normie imo

these 4 would have a huge impact:

*Skincare *his dogshit skin + hyperpigmentation
*Gymmax *lean, his face is bloated
*Minox *brows
*Grow hair* out get dreads
*Shave *the pubes off his face
possibly more softmaxxes

*extras*
lower blepharoplasty to fix sag/extra skin of undereye
genioplasty or just regular dentalcare to fix slightly lopsided chin

u can always improve if ur not retarded and aiming too high
notice the only surgeries are for obvious failos not retard shit like full face implants, voice surgery etc


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Aug 7, 2022)

Forget it said:


> First post here.
> Plus 2 silicone implants and genioplasty since. And mentalis resuspension. All failed. And latest is removal of implants due to infection


The idea that you had a lot of surgeries and they all failed makes me think that one of the following was true: 

1) You had unrealistic expectations 
2) You have some kind of major health/aesthetic issue that minor surgeries won't solve
3) You just have exceptionally bad luck. 

I'm guessing it's probably #1.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Aug 7, 2022)

madcap88 said:


> If your lips, chin, and cheeks were smaller you'd look amazing. Your overdone


hows my chin and cheeks bad???????


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> The idea that you had a lot of surgeries and they all failed makes me think that one of the following was true:
> 
> 1) You had unrealistic expectations
> 2) You have some kind of major health/aesthetic issue that minor surgeries won't solve
> ...



Lots of things.
Didn’t need surgery at all. Pressed ahead foolishly. Bad implant designs. Bad dr placement. Bad soft tissue management. And corrections not able to solve.

Can’t even remove implants now since tissue is stretched and attachments cut.

Add:

On the unrealistic expectations. Yes. In terms of drs cannot deliver the photoshop morph. Even if objectively one adds the required dimensions. And soft tissue reaction not known. 
Also unrealistic in that I did try to change all features massively. And it is too much.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Stuck with the results now. Gets worse after every surgery tbh. 

May have to get therapy to live with the problems. May also have to log out of here again for my mental health


----------



## Optimization (Aug 8, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Jus
> 
> I had brow implants and infra orbital rim implants along with malar.
> this stretch caused hollowing space at the lateral canthus and looks odd.


Was there a lateral orbital rim component to it like this? https://www.eppleycustomfacialimpla...n-front-view-Dr-Barry-Eppley-Indianapolis.jpg


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Aug 8, 2022)

I agree with OP Just get triple leg lengthening and lefort 3


----------



## halo3player1851 (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeah no shit cause you got the most retarded invasive surgeries possible and really didn't think you would become bogged. Getting like a rhino or jaw surgery can be fine as long as you don't slice your entire face open thinking you will become a model.


----------



## Optimization (Aug 8, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I assume you started at a base of like 5-6/10 and already had success with women, so you just did surgeries to try and get to Chad without any real glaring failos. Assuming you were around normie, none of those surgeries would make a massive difference to your face unlike jaw implants, bimax, orbital augmentation, etc.
> 
> 6cm LL won't really do much imo. Height doesn't really matter past 5'9", and there's barely any noticeable difference between 5'9" and 5'11". There's also the risk of ruining your proportions which is the most important thing when it comes to getting women.
> 
> For someone like me or other users who were 3-4/10 outcasts before surgery, this advice is pointless. Life doesn't start until you reach a certain looks level.


Is it possible if I could PM you so you could help me with analyzing my facial aesthetics? Tried to PM you but you limit who can view your profile. I'm afraid of doing something I don't really need/trying to fix something that doesn't need fixing.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Optimization said:


> Is it possible if I could PM you so you could help me with analyzing my facial aesthetics? Tried to PM you but you limit who can view your profile. I'm afraid of doing something I don't really need/trying to fix something that doesn't need fixing.


I sent pm now I think. 

I can give my opinion on proportions and features etc and all that. But I don’t think I will ever recommend surgery to anyone at all. Knowing what it can do 

But chat anyway there


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

I would like to undo all my implants but I don’t think I can now. Soft tissue stretching


----------



## supreme gentlemene (Aug 8, 2022)

Like gym does not work for everyone also surgeries don't work for everyone. you are limitted by your genetics, there is no such a thing that work for everyone.


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Just leave things natural is all I say. And out some effort to maybe softmax and keeping fit.


----------



## lasthope (Aug 8, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Just leave things natural is all I say. And out some effort to maybe softmax and keeping fit.


Do you even regret your hair transplant?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

lasthope said:


> Do you even regret your hair transplant?


Yes. Multiple grafts on hairline. Darker than hairline. Needed 3 times with massive waits in between. Had to wear fringe to cover and if wind blew my hair up I was constantly afraid. Not worth it all. Ht needs to be done multiple times and waiting


----------



## lasthope (Aug 8, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Yes. Multiple grafts on hairline. Darker than hairline. Needed 3 times with massive waits in between. Had to wear fringe to cover and if wind blew my hair up I was constantly afraid. Not worth it all. Ht needs to be done multiple times and waiting


But was it maybe just a shot doc you used multiple grafts?
And you mean your hairline was darker then the rest of your hair?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

lasthope said:


> But was it maybe just a shot doc you used multiple grafts?
> And you mean your hairline was darker then the rest of your hair?


Shit dr I suppose. Maybe some exclusive top ht guys get good results. But like all surgeries I find then all to be exceptions most procedures are crap 

I have dark blonde brown hair. Light at hairline. Donor hair from back of head is almost black. 

People with black only hair are fine (although donor texture will be thicker also) but coloured hair does not do well with dark grafts


----------



## lasthope (Aug 8, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Shit dr I suppose. Maybe some exclusive top ht guys get good results. But like all surgeries I find then all to be exceptions most procedures are crap
> 
> I have dark blonde brown hair. Light at hairline. Donor hair from back of head is almost black.
> 
> People with black only hair are fine (although donor texture will be thicker also) but coloured hair does not do well with dark grafts


I have brown hair but it’s even 
So back hair have same color as front hair 

So it should work right?


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

lasthope said:


> I have brown hair but it’s even
> So back hair have same color as front hair
> 
> So it should work right?


Chance it will be different colours. Definitely at temples and maybe hairline. 

Also the density will be terrible after just 1 ht


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Aug 8, 2022)

I cannot wait to get surgery this is all cope


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Aug 8, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> I cannot wait to get surgery this is all cope


remove my pic from avi


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Aug 8, 2022)

No offense but this is a very bad thread. I can't believe I spent 1 hour reading all of this for no added value.
Why are you making a generalization of your specific case? Most people are happy with their results.

The five rules of surgerymaxxing are:

Keep your expectations realistic
Never ever go cheap
Accept that risk exists
Know exactly what you want
Don't obsess with details
That's it. I'm sorry you failed achieving your goals and encountered complications, but that's not a reason for discouraging users who could benefit from surgery.

No one should do surgery in hope to become Chad. It won't happen except in very special cases. However, any physical improvement is welcome, so enjoy it, and free your mind from lookism obsession, that's the most important.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 8, 2022)

NoPainNoChick said:


> No one should do surgery in hope to become Chad


there are many chaps like this here tho


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

NoPainNoChick said:


> No offense but this is a very bad thread. I can't believe I spent 1 hour reading all of this for no added value.
> Why are you making a generalization of your specific case? Most people are happy with their results.
> 
> The five rules of surgerymaxxing are:
> ...


All the best to those who just decide to. I am giving my experience what happened to me. Helps me vent and let go and people can do with it as they please


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

I would say my experience is the opposite of generalisation. I am listing what actually happened in my particular case from multiple experiences


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Free from obsession yes. Which I think means free from thiught of surgery if normal now


----------



## Forget it (Aug 8, 2022)

Ok. I think I am ready to move on now.

Best of luck to all. Be careful

Maybe I will update later date if one thing else needed to be done. But mentally I have to get away from this all. 

Good luck


----------



## Finalcut123 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hair transplant is a very legit surgery of you go to a top doctor like dr. Zarev. But if you go for the cheap turkey route, then yes, you are likely going to be botched.


----------



## klamus (Aug 8, 2022)

Op is larping


----------



## Deleted member 6764 (Aug 8, 2022)

this thread is copium.


----------



## dakchuh (Aug 8, 2022)

how does this get to 8 pages and nobody mentions OP got FULL FACE IMPLANTS from brow to infra-zygos to jaws. this is literal mental derangement and he comes crying about how he looks uncanny. NO SHIT. OF COURSE YOUR SKIN CANNOT ACCOMODATE PLASTIC ACROSS YOUR ENTIRE FACE JFL


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 9, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> I cannot wait to get surgery this is all cope


But you will still be NOTCHAD so RIP.


----------



## APJ (Aug 9, 2022)

NoPainNoChick said:


> No offense but this is a very bad thread. I can't believe I spent 1 hour reading all of this for no added value.
> Why are you making a generalization of your specific case? Most people are happy with their results.
> 
> The five rules of surgerymaxxing are:
> ...


Underrated comment. Agree with these rules, pretty much. Also OP still hasn’t offered any evidence this isn’t all a giant LARP on his part and gets defensive when asked


----------



## DragFuckinKing (Aug 9, 2022)

Much rather have my life ruined after surgery than live a life ruined due to orthodontic mishaps and sitting around doing nothing but taking shit from strangers because of it. It's about how much you value this aspect of your life. Looks matter in every possible dimension of life. It's the harsh reality. Yes, there is a risk when it comes to surgery but it is inevitable. There is a risk with everything. Approach it with the right attitude and formulate escape plans in case something goes wrong.


----------



## rightfulcel (Aug 9, 2022)

Suifuel but I still want surgery for breathing issues


----------



## russiancel (Aug 10, 2022)

NoPainNoChick said:


> Keep your expectations realistic
> Never ever go cheap
> Accept that risk exists
> Know exactly what you want
> Don't obsess with details


so surgeries are pointless for 90% of this forum


----------



## kingOfCrash (Aug 10, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Ok. I think I am ready to move on now.
> 
> Best of luck to all. Be careful
> 
> ...


There is happiness for you to find. Keep the faith and carry on.


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 10, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Yes I wanted to be super good looking to get a lot of women. And general Hall effect and validation. It did not work at all. I was much better looking before any surgeries. I was doing ok with women. But my delusion said I could become someone who can get any woman any where any time. Which is delusional. In general anyway (we don’t see that happening) and delusional that I honestly thought drs could get the result of a photoshop etc with no change to soft tissues and all in harmony. I was very very wrong. It has ruined my life. And surgery is simply not worth it. Any level. Any procedure. Unless actually deformed.
> 
> I started first surgeries 13 years ago to correct some things I was insecure about. Dr actually said I should not do anymore but I still obsessed over my delusional plans. I thought about what to do and planned huge surgeries and saved for a few years. Closing my self off from life the entire time btw. Obsessed with surgeries only. (I see this trait here a lot too sadly)
> 
> ...



Crazy stuff. Unless you were lucky it sounds like you were probably HTN level in looks when you started. Just seeing all the uncanny looking implant results posted on this site would make me avoid them.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Aug 11, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...


No pics no care


----------



## Sir Galachad (Aug 12, 2022)

Forget it said:


> Hello
> I’m long time lurker of psl. Years. I have seen the thread by @CosmicMaxxer and that lead me to making my own experience with surgeries.
> 
> I have done so many surgeries also. Maybe 12 or more years. LL twice including multiple corrections and surgeries Achilles etc (6cm total), custom full facial implant surgery twice, rhino twice, otoplasty twice, voice surgery (fat injection- nothing happened), genio, first chin implant, ht twice scalp and eyebrow.
> ...



Instead of going for implants you should attempt to fix the reasons for your malocclusion / bone deformities with actual surgery that doesn't just stick something under your skin.
Most people on here have a shitty bite and therefore shitty bone positions. Fix that first and then, as a cherry on the top, go for fillers or implants.


----------



## NECK&VOICE (Dec 26, 2022)

Deleted member 5786 said:


> The best way to live this life is to do drugs have fun and die before 27


----------

